# Got your K3? Tell Us about it HERE! :D



## Ann in Arlington

Hello KindleWatchers!

Please use this thread to report the arrival of your new Kindle. . . .let us know when it comes. . . .let us know how you like it. . . . .Spread the Joy! (But let's keep the rowdiness to this thread, o.k.  )

The thread is currently locked but will be opened and 'unstuck' on Friday morning.

Edit, this just in: Harvey has put up a new board for Kindle 3 reviews: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/board,61.0.html

Once you have your K3 in hand, that's a great place to go to post a more formal/longer review. . . you know, something more than "SQUEEEEE. It's here! I love it!" 

> Amazon's Kindle page (3g/WiFi) (WiFi)

EDIT: The thread is unlocked. . . .keep tracking in the KindleWatch thread and come HERE to tell us when it's arrived.l

Happy Kindle Day Everyone!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

'Kay. Well. . . I guess it's real.

At least. . . .it's getting real.

Tracking shows that it's "out for delivery". 

So, the question is: how long can I hang around here until the _absolute last minute_ that I have to leave to go to my class?

And, if it doesn't come by then: do I have time to swing by after class before I go to the other appointment I have this afternoon?


----------



## malligator

*Looks at thread title.*

*Looks at Ann's post.*

*Looks at thread title posted by Ann.*

*Looks at Ann's post to the thread she started with a very specific title.*

*Can't seem to figure out where in her post it says she *GOT* her K3.*

*Shrugs.*


----------



## klon99

YAY!!!!

I just got my 2 Kindles delivered right to my office. I am playing with them now!!!!


----------



## klon99

Yay!!

My 2 kindles have arrived.  My shipping guy just delivered them to my desk.  I have cracked one open and I am charging as we speak.  What a beautiful looking deviec.  Cant wait to play with it 

Good Luck to all of you 

J


----------



## southerntype

Jealous!

(Does this mean that it comes with no battery charge at all?)


----------



## klon99

There was some charge, but I always like to plug it in and filler up


----------



## AllisonJay

Ooooo....congrats!

Where are you at and when did you order your kindle?


----------



## klon99

I am located in the Sunshine State.  Ordered On July 29th.  I am a prime member so I went with one day shipping.  Hope that helps


----------



## kelleysweitzer

Lucky!!! Enjoy your new toy. I have one more day to wait.


----------



## blanch

Mine was just delivered to my office!!  Woot!

I wonder how much work will get done today....


----------



## BTackitt

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT Fed Ex just left me with a nice little smiley package in hand!


----------



## happyblob

klon99 said:


> Yay!!
> 
> My 2 kindles have arrived. My shipping guy just delivered them to my desk. I have cracked one open and I am charging as we speak. What a beautiful looking deviec. Cant wait to play with it
> 
> Good Luck to all of you
> 
> J


Congrats! Soooo jealous


----------



## jlee745

CONGRATS.  Did the packaging change any. Any new screensavers


----------



## BTackitt

packaging is the same as the K2, which, after the wonderful experience of the K1, was a disappointment I admit. No new SS. I just flicked through all of them.


----------



## kcrady

FEDEX JUST PULLED UP!!!!!!!!

And now my K3G is plugged in and charging! First impression - it's sweet and compact! Will have to get used to the power button being on the bottom, but it is larger and much easier to turn on and off - that was sometimes a problem with my K2 in an Oberon case...


----------



## Emmalita

It's delivered!  It's at my house, though and I'm not there yet.


----------



## josiesmom

My Amazon status says "Delayed"  What's going on? I need my new Kindle!  I'm calling Amazon now to find out what that means!  Did anyone else get this?


----------



## pidgeon92

josiesmom said:


> My Amazon status says "Delayed" What's going on? I need my new Kindle! I'm calling Amazon now to find out what that means! Did anyone else get this?


In the _I got my Kindle_ thread? Probably not.


----------



## cjpatrick

Got it!


----------



## kcrady

One more observation: it's a loose fit, but the M-edge Latitude case will hold my baby while I wait for Oberon to release their K3 covers!


----------



## mrkalel

Yup... Mine at home and I'm at work... http://twitpic.com/2id7z3


----------



## kcrady

I work from home  

I was a touch jealous of those getting office deliveries earlier - but not anymore!  Just glad mine came by FEDEX, UPS never delivers here before 3pm.


----------



## ayuryogini

malligator said:


> *Looks at thread title.*
> 
> *Looks at Ann's post.*
> 
> *Looks at thread title posted by Ann.*
> 
> *Looks at Ann's post to the thread she started with a very specific title.*
> 
> *Can't seem to figure out where in her post it says she *GOT* her K3.*
> 
> *Shrugs.*


This is hilarious; thanks for the laugh!
And Congrats *klon99*, it looks like you're the first poster on this thread to receive yours.


----------



## crca56

It's here....woohoo, downloading collection, archives, etc...new cover not til Monday, which means Tuesday for me since it's coming to my work address, and I'm off on Mondays...so far I like it, but since it's been here less than 5 minutes to soon to say love it...lol


----------



## stevene9

I'm not jealous. *I'm not jealous. I'M NOT JEALOUS.*

I sure as h*ll am.

Steve


----------



## Whidbeyislandgirl

Got it Got it Got it!

Just unlocked my shop door and heard that lovely truck pull up! 

It's so small, and so pretty!


----------



## Varin

I got mine! Tansen is here!!!!

I also wrote a little review for the product page....

Just when you thought it couldn't get better.... it did, August 26, 2010

Having signed up immediately after the Kindle 3 was announced on July 28th, I was expecting my new Kindle tomorrow. Release date delivery.

I got it today, a full day before the official release (I had amazon prime one day shipping). Go Amazon!

So on to the review. I had a k2 and recently got a Graphite Kindle Dx, which resulted in an immediate dislike to my K2... the Pearl e-ink screen on the DX ruined me for all previous generation Vizplex screens. I had always thought my K2 screen as beautiful, with great contrast, but after having the GKDX, my K2 looked hazy, dull grey, and indistinct next to the new screen. It really is the difference between a newspaper and a paperback- the pictures just don't do it justice. You have to see it for yourself. So if you're thinking of upgrading for the better screen, it is definitely worth it, go for it!

So what's new about it? It's smaller and lighter, obviously,and while I don't have my K2 any longer to compare the weight, I can say that it feels very light. Almost ridiculously light. Reading one handed will be no problem, especially with the nice (I wouldn't say rubberized) back that replaced the metal back of the K2. Reading with one hand is also easier because now there are previous and next page buttons on both sides of the device, so whether you're a rightie or a lefty, the K3 will suit just fine.

As to the page buttons, I'm a bit mixed on them. Yes they're a good deal more quiet. They're also a good deal smaller than what I am used to, and it will take me some more time to get used to it... they don't need as much press as the K2's buttons did. When you press on the button, it depresses out, towards the edge, I mean. The k3 doesn't have the need-to press-in-the-center button like the K2 did to correct the K1's too-easy-to-press buttons, but because there is space between the screen and the button, you can rest your thumb in between and change the page with the outer side of your finger, very easy!

Now, onto the 5 way rocker. Do I miss the joystick? Nope. The rocker is all one button and you just use your finger in the direction you want the cursor to go. It has a raised edge which is easy to find with your finger even if you're not looking at the keyboard. While I can see why some early reviewers said that the menu and back buttons are a little close to the rocker directional pad, I haven't actually hit one or the other while trying to navigate. I guess your mileage may vary.

No numerical buttons! Why Amazon, why? There's clearly space for it..... Now if you need to enter in any number you either have to hold ALT and press one of the top keys on the keyboard (Q=1, W=2 E=3 R=4), or use the SYM button. Each has its own advantage. Using the top keys, you can enter as many numbers as you like quickly, but seeing as the number each key correlates too, one might not remember which is which. Unlike the Dx, there really isn't any room on these rounded buttons to print the corresponding number. Maybe above the themselves the numbers could have been printed on the Kindle? Maybe a skin can help out. The numbers are also located in the SYM section, and the sym menu stays open while you make your selections. This makes it preferable to the top-key usage except for the fact that you have to hit SYM to close the window.

Did I mention the k3 is FAST? Fast at everything, turning pages, showing menus, everything. Hopefully software update 3.0 (which is on the k3 and not any other Kindle as of yet) will be coming to the other Kindles. I definitely want the speed (and PDF annotating abilities) for my Graphite KDX.

I don't know what else there is to say. I had thought that the Kindle couldn't get (much) better, and it far exceeded my expectations. It's definitely worth the upgrade. If I have anything else to add over the next few hours (and days) I'll add it in the review here. And if anyone has any questions, leave a comment and I'll be happy to try it out for you.


----------



## CandyTX

It's here! It's charging and downloading my books now, I have a meeting in 15, but first impressions:

Although it's "not that much difference" it feels significantly lighter and smaller
The buttons are FABULOUS feel-wise. 
Text is A LOT darker, better contrast.
I like the new home/menu layout.

I am not in love with the cover. Although it doesn't look like medge is going to have an offering that will run off of the hinge, which I REALLY like the idea of. Not sure what I'm going to do there, I don't hate the amazon cover, but I really really like my medge prodigy. Will decide later, for now, it's happy in the amazon one (LOVE the pull out light idea)


----------



## PraiseGod13

Kongrats to all!!  Please keep posting.... my K3 won't arrive until Monday so the next 4 days will be spent reading about your K3s.


----------



## Kathy

klon99 said:


> I am located in the Sunshine State. Ordered On July 29th. I am a prime member so I went with one day shipping. Hope that helps


I'm in the Sunshine state too. Where is my K3. Congrats on your K3.


----------



## kcrady

candytx said:


> It's here! It's charging and downloading my books now, I have a meeting in 15, but first impressions:
> 
> ...
> 
> I am not in love with the cover. Although it doesn't look like medge is going to have an offering that will run off of the hinge, which I REALLY like the idea of. Not sure what I'm going to do there, I don't hate the amazon cover, but I really really like my medge prodigy. Will decide later, for now, it's happy in the amazon one (LOVE the pull out light idea)


Will be curious to hear how you like the pullout light and how well it actually lights the page. I ordered one, then canceled it figuring I'd patiently wait for a new Oberon cover. Now I sit here looking at my new 'naked' Kindle 3, and as lovely as she is, I cringe at the thought of a dog or cat stepping on the screen. So I'm now on the fence about reordering the Amazon cover...


----------



## Seamonkey

Mine said "by 3pm.. well I was out in my patio shovelling stuff and I heard a delievery type truck but of course we get those on and off all day... then I heard my doorbell ring, raced into and through the downstairs and there was the FedEx guy, holding my package.  I asked if he had a lot of them and he said only a couple.. 

So.. box is open K is on charger and powered up.  

3G is on (only three bars though) and it just downloaded a document called Transferring Your Kindle Content.

(I have 1,258 archived items!)

Have to figure out how to introduce it to my wifi.

It looks tiny to me but I've been using my DX all the time since I got it last Nov.

Down to two bars on 3G..

Transferring subscriptions per their instructions and 3G is down to ONE bar.  

My DX with sprint is sitting here with four bars..

OK that could be a problem and I'm in an area that supposedly had great AT&T connections.

The new  5 way will take some practice, I guess.

Off to play and download.. 

ETA:  Of course I cannot remember my password for my wireless network.

And just after I posted this originally, the doorbell rang again..  and there was a package..

UPS had delivered the sunglasses I ordered from Amazon a couple of days ago.

If they had arrived first what a disappointment that would have been.

This little thing is so CUTE.

Having to use SYM for numbers is annoying.

The five way.. I'm still not used to it.  Just saying.  So used to the one on my DX.  

Let me add I'm in the GOLDEN STATE.. So California, Orange County.  I ordered at 1am on the 29th, 
prime 1 day shipping.


----------



## Emmalita

Emmalita said:


> It's delivered! It's at my house, though and I'm not there yet.


Is it okay to quote myself?  Anyway, I have it now in my hands. I only had a k1 before, so this is quite a difference. I love it so far though. It connected to the wireless network very easily. The display is so crisp. It looks almost fake. Hip, hip hooray!

And for the record, I ordered mine early in the morning on the 29th and opted for one-day prime shipping. It was delivered to me in the US midwest.


----------



## Varin

kcrady said:


> Will be curious to hear how you like the pullout light and how well it actually lights the page. I ordered one, then canceled it figuring I'd patiently wait for a new Oberon cover. Now I sit here looking at my new 'naked' Kindle 3, and as lovely as she is, I cringe at the thought of a dog or cat stepping on the screen. So I'm now on the fence about reordering the Amazon cover...


I have the case with the light... I too was waiting for Oberon but I do need something in the mean time, soo...

I'll go climb in the closet and see how it lights up the page. Brb!

EDIT: Back. The arm of the light really isn't adjustable so I wouldn't try it. The light does light the bottom of the screen, not as bright as in the corner closest to it, but definitely enough to read.


----------



## sandypeach

Emmalita said:


> It's delivered! It's at my house, though and I'm not there yet.


Same for me, I'm at work, K3 sitting on the front porch at home. I also just got the shipping notice on my lighted cover. It will be here tomorrow.


----------



## PraiseGod13

sandypeach said:


> Same for me, I'm at work, K3 sitting on the front porch at home. I also just got the shipping notice on my lighted cover. It will be here tomorrow.


You know... I'm just sure you look a little flushed... like you have a fever... could be contagious.... you need to leave work and go home immediately!!


----------



## meempdog

It's here     Will write more later when it is charged and played with.


----------



## kcrady

Varin said:


> The arm of the light really isn't adjustable so I wouldn't try it. The light does light the bottom of the screen, not as bright as in the corner closest to it, but definitely enough to read.


Thanks for the update! What color did you get?


----------



## CandyTX

kcrady said:


> Will be curious to hear how you like the pullout light and how well it actually lights the page. I ordered one, then canceled it figuring I'd patiently wait for a new Oberon cover. Now I sit here looking at my new 'naked' Kindle 3, and as lovely as she is, I cringe at the thought of a dog or cat stepping on the screen. So I'm now on the fence about reordering the Amazon cover...


I am SUCH a dork. I just spent 5 minutes fiddling with the light thing.... yeah, you have to turn the kindle ON for the light to work. I'm a genius, I tell ya! A genius! I actually think it does a really good job of lighting it. I went into the bathroom that's pitch black and was able to see it really great. I just do not really like the cover itself. Maybe it will grow on me (like mold?). Anyway, the light is good, even the opposite corner is very readable. Mine is a little hard to pull out of there (is that normal for others that have this cover?)

I'm still in awe of just how much DARKER the text is... and it looks tiny!


----------



## Varin

candytx said:


> I am SUCH a dork. I just spent 5 minutes fiddling with the light thing.... yeah, you have to turn the kindle ON for the light to work. I'm a genius, I tell ya! A genius! I actually think it does a really good job of lighting it. I went into the bathroom that's pitch black and was able to see it really great. I just do not really like the cover itself. Maybe it will grow on me (like mold?). Anyway, the light is good, even the opposite corner is very readable. Mine is a little hard to pull out of there (is that normal for others that have this cover?)
> 
> I'm still in awe of just how much DARKER the text is... and it looks tiny!


Yeah I did notice it was a bit hard to pull out, but it got easier when I pinched the tab/ridge on both sides of it and pulled. I was just trying to nudge it up with my nail from the inner side.


----------



## kimbertay

I got mine at 2:15pm!  LOVE it!! 

But, I may have to exchange my K3 WiFi for a 3G WiFi.  So far I haven't been able to connect to my home WiFi and I tried twice and it was unable to connect.  I didn't have time to call support or troubleshoot as I was just home long enough to grab my K3 off the doorstep and make a quick try at connecting. I'm not totally clueless at connecting things to my network as I have connected iPods, additional computers, laptops, etc. and have never had a problem.

Then when I got back to work with it will not connect at all to an Enterprise or peer-to-peer.  I thought I remember reading this before but I didn't think my work network was an Enterprise one (I connect my iPod Touch to my work WiFi every day).  Anyone else having WiFi connection issues?

On a positive note, I absolutely love the new Kindle.  The size difference is more noticible than I thought it would be.  I have small hands so the newer size is great!  Still checking it out but my lunch is almost over and I will have to put it aside for work for another hour and a half.


----------



## kcrady

No problem whatsoever connecting to my home network.  I'm on AT&T U-verse here with multiple devices connected.

As for the cover - candytx, I kind of agree - MUCH prefer something like the Oberon covers, but that pullout light sure intrigues me.  I still have 4 hours to get next day delivery on a cover order...  so still thinking on it.  What color cover did you get?


----------



## kimbertay

kcrady said:


> No problem whatsoever connecting to my home network. I'm on AT&T U-verse here with multiple devices connected.


I have AT&T U-verse also! That is comforting as I thought that might be the issue. I will have to try again when I get home tonight. Fingers crossed!

I can't wait until 4:30!


----------



## meglet

Delivered!!! Fortunately the apartment manager was in, so my Kindle is sitting in the apartment office, waiting for me to get home from work. 

I'm stuck here at least another 2 hours due to a meeting, then I get to leave for a while, get my Kindle, and come back to work tonight for a project (with the Kindle in hand!)


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Since more people are getting their new toys I've unstuck the thread. . . . .mine arrived while I was out. . .got back about a half hour ago and there it was on the porch. . . . .still waiting on the cover. . . it is very nice. . . . light, sleek.  It'll take me a little bit to get used to the 5-way control, but I had no problem with the 'home' button placement as it's about the same as on my K1.  The page turn buttons work easily but not accidentally.

I am happy. 

Oh, and had no problem connecting to our home wifi network. . .just had to tell it the network name first.


----------



## Varin

I got home from taking my sister to college and my Kindle and Cover were on the front step waiting for me. I could have died happy, I had taken my GKDX with me on the trip and was constantly checking my delivery status, but it said, even about four streetlights from my house that it was still "Out for Delivery".

I jumped out of the car and ran up to the door, almost bouncing on my toes to get into the house but my grandmother had the key to the front door and before she got out of the car a neighbor stopped to talk to her.

Rather than wait, I sat on my front door step and opened my beautiful K3 Tansen and lifted her up into the sunlight ^^

My g-ma got mad at me for throwing cardboard everywhere. 

What's your story? IS your Kindle 3 at home waiting for you? Are you counting the minutes while at work, or are you still waiting for a shipped notification? Mine said, "Shipping Soon" until about 10:30 last night and I had obsessed over the page all day...


----------



## Anne Victory

Got mine!  I'm a bit miffed - it's not detecting our home network, so I'm going to have to wait for my husband to help me do it the "advanced" way.  *sigh*  It's not even letting me set up collections and such.  Not sure what's up with that.  Maybe because I don't have any books on it, yet.


----------



## Linjeakel

Ann in Arlington said:


> . . . . .still waiting on the cover. . .


My burgundy cover came today - it's very nice, but no sign of my K3 even shipping. Wanna swap....?


----------



## Tabby

candytx said:


> I actually think it does a really good job of lighting it. I went into the bathroom that's pitch black and was able to see it really great. I just do not really like the cover itself. Maybe it will grow on me (like mold?). Anyway, the light is good, even the opposite corner is very readable.


Thank You! This is the info I've been waiting to see about the cover. I was worried that it wouldn't light up the entire screen. My cover will arrive tomorrow, but unfortunately my K3 isn't going to arrive until Monday.


----------



## PaulGuy

3:15 pm 
Here, nice, real nice, later.


----------



## Quake1028

It's better than even I thought it could be.


----------



## Lizz

OMG it's finally here! I almost ran over the UPS guy running onto the porch to snatch it up. And it is a perfect fit for the cover that I went to so much trouble to make! This is the best Kindle Day ever! I gotta go play with my new Kindle!


----------



## Erinath

Lizz said:


> it is a perfect fit for the cover that I went to some much trouble to make!


Any chance you can post a pic of your cover please?


----------



## Weaselboy

Arrived in Southern California! 

Just came off the FedEx truck. 3G model ordered on July 28 with Amazon Prime one-day delivery.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

So:  Screen is lovely. . . .I'm good with the default font.  I do believe it is better than on my K1, but I haven't really looked at that in 2 weeks (sent off to the big city to hang out with my son).  I think the slider switch is nicer, and easier to reach on the bottom. . .more for a fingernail/tip to catch to slide it, it seems to me. (This is compared to my DX.)  

Home is where home was on my K1 so I'm good with that.  The 5 way controler will take a little practice, but it's not overly sensitive. This is good because I was concerned about accidentally clicking both a direction and the center at once. . . .that doesn't look like it'll be a problem, though.

Page turn buttons are sweet.  Press easily, but not accidentally.  Haven't listened to anything yet.  

No problem teaching it about my home WiFi network even though it's an "SSID" not broadcast one. . . .it was easily set up via the settings page.

Came about 3/4 charge. . . .it's now full. . . .the indicator light is LED and much clearer than on my DX.


----------



## CandyTX

kcrady said:


> As for the cover - candytx, I kind of agree - MUCH prefer something like the Oberon covers, but that pullout light sure intrigues me. I still have 4 hours to get next day delivery on a cover order... so still thinking on it. What color cover did you get?


I got the orange one. It's a nice burnt orange. I'm in Austin (UT is here) so I figure I can unload it if I wanted to. I had ordered the green, but it wouldn't have made it until next week and I don't want to read with my kindle when it's naked. It makes me... uncomfortable.

Like I said, I'm not in love with the cover, but it works and it slims down from the m-edge with the light on the side. I just REALLY hope m-edge makes one with the pull out light and works off of the hinge. That was SWEET.

Heh! I don't feel like such an idiot now. I gave it to my husband and he couldn't figure out how to turn the light on either (you have to turn the kindle on for it to power the light). However, the 9 year old figured it out right away. Not sure how I feel about that.

This is actually a really nice upgrade. And the wifi was FAST downloading all my stuff, super fast! We have very high speed here, but I was still impressed. I think I made the right choice going with the $139 version.

It's so sexyyyy!


----------



## julip

I received my K3 wifi just a little bit ago in the San Diego area. I ordered within the first hour of pre-orders, and I had only gone with my 2 day Prime, but they sent it via Ontrac overnight. I've had the K2 (which eventually became DH's) and have been using a DX for almost a year. I am blown away by this new generation - truly love it! The text is really crisp and all around such a nicely put together device in a small form factor. The buttons feel really nice and responsive, and quiet. I connected to my home network really easily too, and as I added books from my kindle managment page on the computer, the books appeared on the Kindle within a couple of seconds. Super fast and impressive. Can't wait to receive my green Amazon cover with light, which looks like it will be arriving on Saturday.

Congrats to everyone on their new K, and crossing fingers for those still waiting on a speedy arrival of yours!


----------



## vermontcathy

With regards to the lighted cover, would you say that the back cover is thicker to accommodate the light? I know you don't have the regular cover there also to compare... did you have an Amazon K2 cover? If so, would you say the cover is thicker?

I'm also wondering if it adds much weight. I don't use the light (I have a clip on) much, so I ordered without. But if it is very inconspicuous (not too heavy, not too thick), maybe I should get one..


----------



## vedichymn

I'd love to see some pictures of the white model if anyone got one.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Those that have gotten it, are the page turn buttons quiet like Amazon said?

<says the person with the K2 that needs a muffler>


----------



## Jason in MA

Got it about a half hour ago. I literally ran to the door when I heard the UPS truck coming down my road.

I ordered a Graphite, 3G, 1-day, w/ Prime. I live in Ohio.

I'll be back with my take on it after I have some time to play


----------



## Jason in MA

luvmy4brats said:


> Those that have gotten it, are the page turn buttons quiet like Amazon said?
> 
> <says the person with the K2 that needs a muffler>


Yes! Especially after you've had some time with it and figure out the best way to press them.


----------



## kcrady

candytx said:


> I got the orange one. It's a nice burnt orange. I'm in Austin (UT is here) so I figure I can unload it if I wanted to. I had ordered the green, but it wouldn't have made it until next week and I don't want to read with my kindle when it's naked. It makes me... uncomfortable.


Makes me uncomfortable too, which is why after a couple of favorable reviews on the light I hit "One-Day 1-Click" (3.99 with my Prime membership) on the Burgundy Red case. It's already flagged "Shipping Soon" and I should have it tomorrow.

I'm in Pflugerville, by the way - we're practically neighbors!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Heather, I think the buttons are just fine. . .but then, I never thought my K1 buttons were loud. . . . .

Oh and I do want to say, also, that I really like the feel of it in the hand. . .even without a cover. . . . .It feels warm and friendly. Not slippery, or cold. And it actually fits very comfortably in one hand (subject to actual hand size, of course.  )

I. Am. Happy.

<sigh of contentment>

(and hoping the rest of you watchers get yours soon. . . .in the mean time, go check out my Kommemoration. (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,33767.0.html) )


----------



## Tom Diego

julip said:


> I received my K3 wifi just a little bit ago in the San Diego area. ...they sent it via Ontrac overnight.


Mine's still on the FedEx truck. I was hoping that they would use ONTRAK because they usually come before noon. FedEx still has 1:21 to get here before their promised delivery time of "by 3:00 PM". And we scheduled dinner with friends tonight!


----------



## CandyTX

vermontcathy said:


> With regards to the lighted cover, would you say that the back cover is thicker to accommodate the light? I know you don't have the regular cover there also to compare... did you have an Amazon K2 cover? If so, would you say the cover is thicker?
> 
> I'm also wondering if it adds much weight. I don't use the light (I have a clip on) much, so I ordered without. But if it is very inconspicuous (not too heavy, not too thick), maybe I should get one..


I honestly thought they sent me the wrong one when I couldn't get it the light out at first. It's just a think piece of plastic-ish stuff, but I don't think it will break off. Time will tell, I suppose.

I had the old K2 cover, I threw it away when the hinge issue came up and I fell in love with my m-edge. I don't think it's much thicker. Maybe a wee little bit, but I don't notice it. It's not heavy at all.

HTH

Hi to my neighbor in p-ville! I'm actually close to Lakeline Mall


----------



## luvmy4brats

Ann in Arlington said:


> Heather, I think the buttons are just fine. . .but then, I never thought my K1 buttons were loud. . . . .


My K1 buttons were fine, so were the buttons on the K2us.. It wasn't until I got a K2i that they got loud. It drives Joe nuts when I'm clicking through the book trying to find my page (when I go back and forth between Kindle and audio books)


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Ah!  Well then. . . . .all I can say is I don't find them loud.

but maybe Joe will.


----------



## tamborine

My WiFi K3 got here at 2:30. Lucky for me, it's my day off!   

I love it! The display is so crisp & clear, and I love the sans serif font. It detected my network right away. The only thing I'm not so crazy about is the new 5-way, but it's not too bad. 

Off to play some more!


----------



## dmfreck

Copied my post from the "waiting" thread. I've never owned a Kindle before, so I can't provide impressions compared to other Kindle versions. Sorry.

****

UPS just pulled up to the door! It's here!!!

First impression is that it's much _smaller _than I expected. It's my first Kindle, so I guess I didn't really know what to expect and never thought through the 6" thing. It's still really cool. The packaging is very "Apple-ish", if you know what I mean.

Some pics:

http://picasaweb.google.com/108488734186095984132/Kindle#

I included a Harry Potter hardback in one of the pics to give you a sense of scale:

EDIT: I've included a pic of it next to the iPad to give you another point of reference.


----------



## SamuraiXSendai

Looks great, dark fonts, tiny form factor. I love the new power button, webkit is faster tho I didn't play with it too much. I'm on wireless. Page turns are quick! One thing - I might be ham- fingered but I found it too easy to hit the back button using the new 5 way controller. Probably just me. Anyway after a few minutes of playing with it, it's on charge. Happy unboxing, everyone!!


----------



## john4200

Just received my K3.

The screen contrast is excellent. Compared to my K2DX, the text on the K3 looks about the same or slightly blacker, but the K3 background is much lighter, so overall contrast is indeed improved on the K3.

Transferring files -- what a pain! Amazon really needs to make this process easier. At first, I thought I could just hook up my K2DX to my computer, copy all the files from the document folder to the computer, then hook up the K3 and copy the files into the K3 document folder. But no, the DRM will not let me read the documents encrypted for my K2DX with my K3. The user guide instructs me to go to my Archived Items on the K3 and select each one that I want copied. Seriously? For hundreds of items? That will take forever. Alternative is to go online to "Manage my Kindle". There is a list of all my Kindle book orders. But STILL I have to go through them one by one and tell it to download to the K3. Why oh why, amazon? Why can't you give me a button to click to download ALL of my purchases to my K3?

Page turn buttons. Much smaller than on the K2DX, but the feel of them seems pretty good. I'm still getting used to holding the K3 with one hand and clicking the page turn buttons with my thumb, but I think with a little practice it should be fine. They do seem a little quieter than on my K2DX, but that was never a concern of mine. My K2DX is about a year old, and the next page button wore out a few months ago. It still works, but it does not click firmly anymore, so you cannot tell if the press registered and sometimes I have to hit it a couple times. I hope the K3 buttons hold up better than the K2DX button did.

5 way control. Definite improvement over the joystick on the K2DX. With the joystick, I would frequently inadvertently press a direction when I just wanted to hit straight down (select). With the K3 control, it is much easier to hit select. Although I do wish that the back button was further away from the 5-way, or else the edge of the 5-way was raised even more. When I am scrolling down, I have sometimes hit back instead of down. Maybe I just have oversized thumbs!

Keyboard. The keys feel fine, but as others have said, the handling of numerals is horrible. There appears to be plenty of open space to add a numeral key row, but I guess amazon was penny penching and decided not to. Even worse, there are not even numerals painted on the plastic above the QWERTY row, so you have to freakin count from the left, Q-1, W-2, ....I-8, etc. to find the number you want (with the shift key). Come on, amazon, what were you thinking!


----------



## john4200

dmfreck:

I laughed when I saw your picture, because the Harry Potter books are probably the most prominent books that are not available on the Kindle. Apparently Rowling thinks that everyone should read books on paper, and will not agree to putting them on Kindle.

So I guess it is appropriate to compare the Kindle to the Potter books, since you need to carry all of them around if you want to read them!


----------



## Anne

My K3 and the cover was delivered at 3pm today.I had Amazon text my cell phone wephen my package was delivered. I am still at work and will not get home till  9:30 tonight.  I cannot wait till I get home tonight.


----------



## Silver

It arrived at 2:00!  I got so involved in playing with it right away that I almost forgot to come to this thread and post.  I'm in Aberdeen, Washington.  Asked the driver if he had delivered bunches of these today, and he said he didn't know what it was.  When I told him he said I was the only one he delivered to today.  Hmmm?

It's petite and beautiful!  'Course I'm coming off a K1 so I totally don't know how to do anything on it yet.  Not even how to delete that "welcome" letter thingy.  Back to playing.


----------



## Jasonmh

Mine came today... loooooove it.  Smaller, lighter, faster, sharper text = awesome.


----------



## CoolMom1960

omg omg !!!  it's been here for a 1/2 hour and I can't stop playing with it.  It's so tiny compared to my K1!!!


----------



## kimbertay

I am absolutely loving the K3! I had some network trouble earlier but it was with my router and just needed restarted. Up and connected now though.

I do find that I keep reaching up towards the previous page button for the Home screen though. Will have to re-train myself, lol.

I'm so happy I ordered it!


----------



## meljackson

Got mine just now. The screen is amazing! Lighter background and darker text. I saved Mockingjay so it could be my first read but I can't start it until tonight. Have fun with your new toys everyone!
ETA: I love the new keyboard too. It's much easier for me to type on. 
Melissa


----------



## MsBea

Finally!!! After waiting all day the UPS man finally got here at 5:30 EST.  My baby is charging right now.  C ya later - Woo Hoo !!!!!


----------



## Mac Jones

Light as a feather.

It's got a nasty new box smell though


----------



## DD

candytx said:


> It's here! It's charging and downloading my books now, I have a meeting in 15, but first impressions:
> 
> Although it's "not that much difference" it feels significantly lighter and smaller
> The buttons are FABULOUS feel-wise.
> Text is A LOT darker, better contrast.
> I like the new home/menu layout.
> 
> I am not in love with the cover. Although it doesn't look like medge is going to have an offering that will run off of the hinge, which I REALLY like the idea of. Not sure what I'm going to do there, I don't hate the amazon cover, but I really really like my medge prodigy. Will decide later, for now, it's happy in the amazon one (LOVE the pull out light idea)


When you have a chance to try the light in a dark room, could you let us know how well and evenly it lights the screen? Some pictures if possiblel, please.  I'm very curious about the light in the cover.


----------



## dmfreck

john4200 said:


> dmfreck:
> 
> I laughed when I saw your picture, because the Harry Potter books are probably the most prominent books that are not available on the Kindle. Apparently Rowling thinks that everyone should read books on paper, and will not agree to putting them on Kindle.
> 
> So I guess it is appropriate to compare the Kindle to the Potter books, since you need to carry all of them around if you want to read them!


haha, I didn't really know that. I've already read all the books so I hadn't even thought of looking for them on Kindle. Silly Rowling.


----------



## Wunderkind

I just put my K3 on the charger -- it is gorgeous and much smaller than I had expected! I can't wait till its charged and I can read on it. The Amazon cover with light looks really nice too (I got the burnt orange). This is going to be a fun night!!!


----------



## akpak

Mine have arrived. DH has his, and hopefully will love it as much as I've loved my Kindle.

Impressions: Love the new buttons and button layout. Love the 5-way. Love the power switch at the bottom. I never thought the contrast was bad on the K2, but this is definitely better.

My software version is 3.0

Here's something odd: I made a collection, and put a couple books in it, but those books don't "disappear" from the home screen like they did before. They *are* in the collection though... Do I have to change a display setting?


----------



## meglet

Ok, home from work, Kindle 3 in hand. It's TEEENY. Not just tiny, TEEENY.

Now, admittedly, I'm used to reading on the DX now, but my very first impression is that the K3 is almost too small. It's so small it takes two hands to hold it for reading right now, because I haven't found a comfortable hand position yet to hold it and still reach the buttons. I had planned to just order a sleeve and skin and read naked, but I'm back to why I ordered a cover for my K2: the naked K3 is too small, reading in a folded back cover is much more comfortable for me.

I'm also probably one of the few who will miss the 5-way joystick, I use my thumbnail to move it so I never had issues with it, that's a lot harder to do on the new nav layout.

Like I said, these are my first impressions, and after some use I know I'll get used to it all. But for now, I'm off to find a cover I can deal with, as I don't love any of the currently available ones, and am not really in love with any of the previewed ones either!


----------



## Steph H

akpak said:


> Here's something odd: I made a collection, and put a couple books in it, but those books don't "disappear" from the home screen like they did before. They *are* in the collection though... Do I have to change a display setting?


They only disappear from the home screen if you're sorting by Collections...are you sorting by Collections or by another method?

If you're sorting by Collections, then I don't know why it's not working.


----------



## lynninva

Delivered at 6:31 PM EDT, in Central Virginia, US.  I gave my K2 (& Oberon cover) to DD last night, so I can't compare side by side.  But this gives the impression of being significantly smaller.  I was planning to keep it in my Borsa Bella ereader bag for now, but I think it will swim in there.  

Put in my network key & connected to wifi with no problems.  The books I sent to it earlier have downloaded & it is charging.  The contrast is much better.  Would love to check for sunfade, but due to time of day & overcast sky, that will have to wait until tomorrow.

It will take a little bit to get used to the home key at the bottom.  Entering several numbers in a row is easier than I expected:  after pressing the symbol key the symbol/number grid stays on the screen so it is easy to select one number, press enter, navigate to the next, etc.  Not as nice as having dedicated keys, but better than alt & another key for each one.

I'll be anxious to see the reviews for the lighted Kindle covers after people have used them for a few days.  I'm debating whether I want a cover or a slip case for this Kindle.  I would describe it as 'svelte' and I would not want a cover to detract from that.


----------



## akpak

Steph H said:


> ..are you sorting by Collections or by another method?


I was sorting by another method, it works now, thanks!


----------



## Steph H

Yay!  Glad you got your K3 in plenty of time for Kauai -- I'm jealous on both counts.   Enjoy both!


----------



## malligator

Being a Kindle newbie could someone explain how to test for sunfade? Does it happen immediately or should I stand in the sun for a while? Is the Kindle useless after that or do I just refresh the screen? The sun here in Arizona is ridiculously strong so if I don't get sunfade I'd say everyone else is safe.


----------



## KindleGirl

Mine finally arrived at 5:15!!  It's charging right now but as soon as I get off of here I am going to go play with it...it is so sleek, small and light!! I think I'm gonna love it!


----------



## luvmy4brats

In case anybody was going to attempt this, the K3 will not fit in a K2 cover with hinges. The spacing between the hinges on the K3 is actually wider than that on the K2. ( I just checked by trying to put my K2 in my K3 cover... I wanted to try to test the light   )


----------



## lynninva

malligator said:


> Being a Kindle newbie could someone explain how to test for sunfade? Does it happen immediately or should I stand in the sun for a while? Is the Kindle useless after that or do I just refresh the screen? The sun here in Arizona is ridiculously strong so if I don't get sunfade I'd say everyone else is safe.


Take the Kindle outside & have the sun directly hitting the screen. Press the next page button several times. If you have sunfade, some or all of the screen will fade out so that you will not be able to read the words - it will be very obvious. The screen goes back to normal shortly after being taken out of the sun.

It was a device specific issue with the initial release of the K2US. I did not have that problem & have enjoyed reading my K2 in the sun on numerous occasions over the past 18 months. But some people received several replacements from Amazon with the sun fade issue before receiving an acceptable model.


----------



## PaulGuy

Mac Jones said:


> Light as a feather.
> 
> It's got a nasty new box smell though


Hmmm....didn't even smell mine. What was I thinking!!?


----------



## lynninva

PaulGuy said:


> Hmmm....didn't even smell mine. What was I thinking!!?


You've had a Kindle too long. You forgot that reading was supposed to be about the smell of books.


----------



## PaulGuy

Pretty much like everything about this new Kindle. It just feels like a much more polished product while my K2 now feels like a pre-production prototype. The page turn buttons I'll need to get use to. I got the 3G but am connected via Wi-Fi here at home and it is really nice! Fast. I was sending books to the K3 from my 'Manage Your Kindle' page, about a hundred or so, and the Wi-Fi connection had zero trouble keeping up with it. Much better than trying to do that via 3G. I likey. Like the smaller form factor as well. A real winner.


----------



## PaulGuy

lynninva said:


> You've had a Kindle too long. You forgot that reading was supposed to be about the smell of books.


Guilty as charged!


----------



## akpak

Steph H said:


> Yay! Glad you got your K3 in plenty of time for Kauai -- I'm jealous on both counts.  Enjoy both!


I'm so relieved I can't even tell you. This is DH's first Kindle, and I *really* wanted him to have it before we left. I'd have been "fine," since I already had a K2 

(Not that I didn't want my new shiny too)

I'm glad I spent the extra money for overnight shipping, it was totally worth it.


----------



## Tip10

Its Here -- or rather I am -- Its been here waiting on me for a little bit.

Its charging -- it is very pretty.

I'm off to put it's little MAC addy into my network so they can converse.


----------



## Tip10

Okay -- back already -- they be talking -- its fetching books. That was painless -- even with my MAC filtering.

Initial Impressions:

screen -- WOW -- no, more like WOW!!!
Feel -- very nice.
Buttons -- feel very good -- nice and quiet
navigation -- wonderful -- especially once I get used to layout -- much nicer than K2.


----------



## KindleGirl

Wow! I am really loving this new K3! Love the new keyboard...much easier to type on! Contrast is wonderful, page turn buttons are super...more like the K1, but smaller. Everything so far has been great...no getting used to this one...it just all feels right!


----------



## Jobee87

This is my first Kindle. I love it so far. The screen is super crisp.

the screen size it better than I thought; however, I think they should make an 8 inch or so. I wish i could feel in a Kindle DX in person. 9.7 looks a bit too big, but 8 inch would seem just right for me


----------



## Ann in Arlington

My cover arrived as well. . . . . works quite nicely, very compact. .  . . the red is a nice shade


----------



## akpak

Hey Ann, how's the "fold-back" on the Amazon cover? Fold back pretty flat?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

It seemed stiff at first, but it does fold back, and the bungie that keeps it closed also works well to keep it open.


----------



## 1131

My K3 and cover were at the door when I got home. 
The changes are not big changes but they are a real improvement. I like the 5 way controller better. The on/off switch is nice, it is easier to turn on and with the green light I don't have to wonder if I actually turned the thing on. The contrast is amazing. I say this even after using by DXG. I had forgotten they moved the home button on the K2 so this one will take getting used to. I like the keyboard better (except the loss of the numbers) but I liked the K1 keyboard better than either of these. I was worried about the size and placement of the next and previous page buttons. They are not a problem at all.
The cover is nice, about the same as the K2 cover. It is about the size of my Noreve K2 case. I wonder if that has something to do with the light. I like the light. I looks like it will work well. I don't know if it will be something I want to keep after Noreve comes out with a new case though. I took some pictures to compare the two. If anybody wants to see them, let me know, I'll try to remember how to post them.


----------



## lynninva

I went ahead and ordered the Amazon kindle cover with the light. This thing is so compact that I want a comparable case, and I think it will be nice to have the light built in, instead of my clip-on Mighty Bright light. I went with the red also, so add me to the "Koal and Klaret Kindle Klub."


----------



## 1131

Here's a picture of the contrast difference on a screen saver








and here it is with text









There is a little more difference than the pictures show but they are pretty close.


----------



## Cindy416

imallbs said:


> Here's a picture of the contrast difference on a screen saver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here it is with text
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a little more difference than the pictures show but they are pretty close.


Wow! Mine's still charging, so I haven't transferred any of my books to it yet, nor have I even turned it on. There's quite a difference in the contrast.


----------



## SkierChick

Just got home & took the obligatory (posed) unboxing photo


----------



## geko29

Got mine at around 6:30, and only had a few minutes to check it out.  First impressions:

-Wow that screen is GORGEOUS.  So much crisper than the K1, it almost looks like the ink is sitting on top of the glass.
-It's tiny.  I mean really, really small.  Feels just over half as thick as iPhone 4.
-Nice to hold, in or out of the case.  Very well weighted.  Feels substantial but not heavy.
-I had no issues with the 5-way.  Other buttons are fairly close to their locations on the K1, so there's not too much to adjust to.
-Page turn buttons are a little smaller than I'd like, but I'll get used to them.  They do have a very positive actuation.  My left page forward button is silent, right one makes a slight clicking noise.  Haven't really tried the previous page ones.
-Lighted cover is nice.  Not sure if I'm sold on the elastic closure, but it seems well-made.  Light is really slick, and does cover the entire screen, though the upper-right is roughly twice as bright as the lower-left.  Overall seems well built, isn't terribly thick, and folds back nicely.

I'll get a chance to fully put it through its paces tomorrow, but I'm very happy so far.


----------



## DYB

I am very happy with it!!!  Looks beautiful.  And so small and light!  I'm almost afraid to hold it!

Right now I'm downloading all of my previous purchases and importing them into my old Calibre library: it's a painstaking process.  Now, when I am ready to copy the books on to the Kindle from Calibre - I assume I shouldn't transfer all the books at once, right?  It tends to freak out from the information overload I think


----------



## Rita

Tip10 said:


> Okay -- back already -- they be talking -- its fetching books. That was painless -- even with my MAC filtering.
> 
> Initial Impressions:
> 
> screen -- WOW -- no, more like WOW!!!
> Feel -- very nice.
> Buttons -- feel very good -- nice and quiet
> navigation -- wonderful -- especially once I get used to layout -- much nicer than K2.


Much nicer than the K2 I'm so jealous!!!


----------



## KimberlyinMN

I would love to see a picture or two of the red cover from Amazon. I wasn't sure if the stock photos were accurate as to its true color. I had ordered the pink one but was undecided.


----------



## kimbertay

DYB said:


> I am very happy with it!!! Looks beautiful. And so small and light! I'm almost afraid to hold it!
> 
> Right now I'm downloading all of my previous purchases and importing them into my old Calibre library: it's a painstaking process. Now, when I am ready to copy the books on to the Kindle from Calibre - I assume I shouldn't transfer all the books at once, right? It tends to freak out from the information overload I think


Just a note in case you haven't run into it yet....Calibre isn't recognizing the K3 yet....hopefully there will be an update soon.


----------



## CandyTX

DD said:


> When you have a chance to try the light in a dark room, could you let us know how well and evenly it lights the screen? Some pictures if possiblel, please.  I'm very curious about the light in the cover.


It's not completely "even" - I mean the light is coming from the corner, but it's not distracting or unreadable. I definitely like THAT part of the cover.

Photo (with a cell phone so you get what you get tonight) LOL:

K3 cover w light by CandyTX, on Flickr


----------



## Dhanu

Arkali said:


> Got mine! I'm a bit miffed - it's not detecting our home network, so I'm going to have to wait for my husband to help me do it the "advanced" way. *sigh* It's not even letting me set up collections and such. Not sure what's up with that. Maybe because I don't have any books on it, yet.


I received mine today and had the same issue. It took about 20 min for it to find my router. I had called Verizon first to refresh my user/password to get into the router information. I wanted all this information before calling Amazon, which I did. I reset the router then kept trying for it to scan. Finally it found it, put in the WEP and it has been fine since. Keep trying the rescan, it will get there eventually


----------



## DYB

kimbertay said:


> Just a note in case you haven't run into it yet....Calibre isn't recognizing the K3 yet....hopefully there will be an update soon.


Sacre bleu!!! 

They had better get cracking! Where's my whip?!


----------



## kimbertay

candytx said:


> It's not completely "even" - I mean the light is coming from the corner, but it's not distracting or unreadable. I definitely like THAT part of the cover.
> 
> Photo (with a cell phone so you get what you get tonight) LOL:
> 
> K3 cover w light by CandyTX, on Flickr


Candy, does it put a glare on the upper right part of the screen when you are reading? I was always having to rearrange my Mighty Brite and trying to get it where it wasn't causing a glare. I know you can't move the Amazon cover light around so before I buy I wanted to find out from others.


----------



## Tatiana

KimberlyinMN said:


> I would love to see a picture or two of the red cover from Amazon. I wasn't sure if the stock photos were accurate as to its true color. I had ordered the pink one but was undecided.


I ordered the red cover and was also wondering about it's true color. Depending how I tilt my laptop screen the color changes from dark burgundy to a lighter red.

Has anyone gotten a red one?


----------



## izzy

candytx said:


> It's not completely "even" - I mean the light is coming from the corner, but it's not distracting or unreadable. I definitely like THAT part of the cover.
> 
> Photo (with a cell phone so you get what you get tonight) LOL:
> 
> K3 cover w light by CandyTX, on Flickr


I love you for posting a photo of the light. I think i may be getting the lighted cover now. It would be nice for when i need a light and to not have to pack an extra light for reading.


----------



## 1131

kimbertay said:


> Candy, does it put a glare on the upper right part of the screen when you are reading? I was always having to rearrange my Mighty Brite and trying to get it where it wasn't causing a glare. I know you can't move the Amazon cover light around so before I buy I wanted to find out from others.


The corner near the light really doesn't have that glare. I can't get a picture without it though.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Tatiana said:


> I ordered the red cover and was also wondering about it's true color. Depending how I tilt my laptop screen the color changes from dark burgundy to a lighter red.
> 
> Has anyone gotten a red one?


Mine is red. . . .it's a lovely rich color not orangy at all. It matches my droid cover and my car.


----------



## CandyTX

imallbs said:


> The corner near the light really doesn't have that glare. I can't get a picture without it though.


Let me explain as I see it... (heh, see it)... the light doesn't directly hit the screen. It kind of flows down and hits the corner of the kindle itself so that the light disperses instead of hits the screen and spreads.

Does that make sense?


----------



## kcrady

kimbertay said:


> Just a note in case you haven't run into it yet....Calibre isn't recognizing the K3 yet....hopefully there will be an update soon.


The author of Calibre is already updating for the Kindle 3 - he said the update would be available in the next day or two.


----------



## Lizz

Erinath said:


> Any chance you can post a pic of your cover please?


It doesn't have any built in light, but it makes up for it in pure cute 



















Now that I know it is a perfect fit I can make more! So exciting! Did anyone ever notice that Paul Walker looks a lot like John Steinbeck? I thought that the very first time I saw that screensaver...

As for the Kindle itself, I just love it. I loved my K2 and felt bad getting a new one only 18 months later, but it was really worth it to upgrade. The screen is amazing and I can't help stopping while reading to marvel at how crisp the text is. *sigh*

I am glad I have a whole weekend to enjoy my new Kindle before school starts!


----------



## CandyTX

I wrote up a review on my review blog at http://candysraves.com/ - enjoy! I'm off to bed... (okay, and to get some reading time in)


----------



## PraiseGod13

Lizz said:


> It doesn't have any built in light, but it makes up for it in pure cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I know it is a perfect fit I can make more! So exciting! Did anyone ever notice that Paul Walker looks a lot like John Steinbeck? I thought that the very first time I saw that screensaver...
> 
> As for the Kindle itself, I just love it. I loved my K2 and felt bad getting a new one only 18 months later, but it was really worth it to upgrade. The screen is amazing and I can't help stopping while reading to marvel at how crisp the text is. *sigh*
> 
> I am glad I have a whole weekend to enjoy my new Kindle before school starts!


This cover is terrific! Enjoy your week-end... I know you will!!


----------



## CaroleC

I am so happy for all of you, and I just want to say that I have really enjoyed reading this thread tonight! It is so full of joy. 

Me too - - I feel like it's the night before Christmas. My Kindle is coming tomorrow!     

It's already in Jackson, on its way to New Orleans. Is this exciting or what? (hint: YES!!! LOL)

August 26, 2010 09:24:00 PM Jackson MS US Arrival Scan 
August 26, 2010 02:04:00 PM Memphis TN US Departure Scan 
August 26, 2010 01:00:00 PM Memphis TN US Arrival Scan 
August 26, 2010 08:07:00 AM Nashville TN US Departure Scan 
August 26, 2010 06:58:00 AM Nashville TN US Arrival Scan 
August 26, 2010 01:37:00 AM Indianapolis IN US Departure Scan 
August 25, 2010 08:07:00 PM Indianapolis IN US Shipment received by carrier 
August 25, 2010 02:18:55 PM US Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit 


Hope this wasn't the wrong thread for this, but it does seem like the most joyful thread, anyway.


----------



## PraiseGod13

CaroleC said:


> I am so happy for all of you, and I just want to say that I have really enjoyed reading this thread tonight! It is so full of joy.
> 
> Me too - - I feel like it's the night before Christmas. My Kindle is coming tomorrow!
> 
> It's already in Jackson, on its way to New Orleans. Is this exciting or what? (hint: YES!!! LOL)
> 
> August 26, 2010 09:24:00 PM Jackson MS US Arrival Scan
> August 26, 2010 02:04:00 PM Memphis TN US Departure Scan
> August 26, 2010 01:00:00 PM Memphis TN US Arrival Scan
> August 26, 2010 08:07:00 AM Nashville TN US Departure Scan
> August 26, 2010 06:58:00 AM Nashville TN US Arrival Scan
> August 26, 2010 01:37:00 AM Indianapolis IN US Departure Scan
> August 25, 2010 08:07:00 PM Indianapolis IN US Shipment received by carrier
> August 25, 2010 02:18:55 PM US Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit
> 
> Hope this wasn't the wrong thread for this, but it does seem like the most joyful thread, anyway.


Your K3 is close enough to qualify for this thread..... I'd have trouble sleeping tonight if I were you! Keep us posted tomorrow and let us know when your Kindle arrives! And then... enjoy your week-end!!


----------



## john4200

Anyone else who got their Kindle also getting multiple "Regarding your recent purchase" emails from Amazon to congratulate you on your recent Kindle purchase?

I've gotten 4 identical ones so far (only ordered one K3). They come every couple hours.


----------



## MeganW

john4200 said:


> Anyone else who got their Kindle also getting multiple "Regarding your recent purchase" emails from Amazon to congratulate you on your recent Kindle purchase?
> 
> I've gotten 4 identical ones so far (only ordered one K3). They come every couple hours.


I had 2 come through a little bit ago for my one Kindle order. Sounds like a little hiccup at their mail server.


----------



## GreenThumb

imallbs said:


> Here's a picture of the contrast difference on a screen saver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here it is with text
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a little more difference than the pictures show but they are pretty close.


Great pictures! I was looking at my K3 screen and wondering if it was all that much better than a K2. So I got out my old K2 and held them side by side on the home page. Holy cow! It looks like I've got a blurry screen protector over my K2 screen, when compared to the K3. I can't believe the difference!


----------



## KeRaSh

My K3 arrived about an hour ago. Too bad I'm still at work and won't get home until another 3.5 hours... I CAN'T WAIT!!!


----------



## pippa81

kcrady said:


> One more observation: it's a loose fit, but the M-edge Latitude case will hold my baby while I wait for Oberon to release their K3 covers!


Do the clips fit?

Or does the latitude not have clips?


----------



## kelleysweitzer

It's out for delivery!!!! Unfortunately my UPS guy doesn't usually come until about 2:00 in the afternoon so I think I'll have to take the kids to the playground this morning to help kill some time and keep me off the computer. But once that baby comes, momma's not doing anything!!!


----------



## kcrady

pippa81 said:


> Do the clips fit?
> 
> Or does the latitude not have clips?


The Latitude has four corner pieces - because of the way they are shaped the new Kindle does fit inside them - but it's a very loose fit. The advantage is that you can zip the case up for safekeeping. Gotta admit though... my lighted burgundy red case is going to be delivered today (ordered yesterday with prime 1-day shipping )


----------



## Anne

I got my K3 yesterday.It was delivered at 3 pm with the cover. I had to wait till 10 pm last night to finally see it. I stayed up too late transfering my books to the K3. I love it.  It is so cute and light. I never thought that the K2 was heavy but next to the K 3 it does feel heavy. I love the cover too. 

I also have the nook and the new K3 is close in size.I was so tired when I was looking at it it may even be the same size. I think I may be able to use the covers I have for the nook. I am using the case I have for the nook and it is a good fit.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

So, I've just been playing a little more. . . .the browser is definitely better, though it's hard to judge relative speed as I was using it via our home WiFi network.  BUT previously (on K1, never tried on DX) I couldn't log into my e-mail. . . it would just freeze.  Now, if necessary, I can check my e-mail with it. . . .would only do so in an emergency, but still.

Also, I went to my "Your Account" and "Manage Your Kindle" and sent about 25 books.  It's 15 minutes later and only one is not yet indexed.  No appreciable use of battery.  This is good. . .I think it will be safe to d/l large numbers of books at once, especially if you do it and then leave it plugged in. . .

Also, I had made some collections and then d/l'd my collections from my DX. . . .it was smart and didn't give me two "Fiction" categories or two "Classics" categories. . . .though I expect if they weren't spelled exactly the same "fiction" vs. "Fiction" for instance, that might not have happened.

It's really very nice. . . .I just keep looking and being impressed with the thing. . . . .so glad I upgraded from my K1. . .and it has a good home with my son. . . .


----------



## melissaj323

CaroleC said:


> I am so happy for all of you, and I just want to say that I have really enjoyed reading this thread tonight! It is so full of joy.
> 
> Me too - - I feel like it's the night before Christmas. My Kindle is coming tomorrow!
> 
> It's already in Jackson, on its way to New Orleans. Is this exciting or what? (hint: YES!!! LOL)
> 
> August 26, 2010 09:24:00 PM Jackson MS US Arrival Scan
> August 26, 2010 02:04:00 PM Memphis TN US Departure Scan
> August 26, 2010 01:00:00 PM Memphis TN US Arrival Scan
> August 26, 2010 08:07:00 AM Nashville TN US Departure Scan
> August 26, 2010 06:58:00 AM Nashville TN US Arrival Scan
> August 26, 2010 01:37:00 AM Indianapolis IN US Departure Scan
> August 25, 2010 08:07:00 PM Indianapolis IN US Shipment received by carrier
> August 25, 2010 02:18:55 PM US Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit
> 
> Hope this wasn't the wrong thread for this, but it does seem like the most joyful thread, anyway.


Carole, I am waiting patiently too......mine is OUT FOR DELIVERY!!! I keep reading everyone's post to tide me over until mine arrives....this is going to be a LONG DAY!! But so glad its TGIF!


----------



## Emmalita

john4200 said:


> Anyone else who got their Kindle also getting multiple "Regarding your recent purchase" emails from Amazon to congratulate you on your recent Kindle purchase?
> 
> I've gotten 4 identical ones so far (only ordered one K3). They come every couple hours.


Me too. I've gotten four as well with only one k3 ordered. They really want to welcome us.


----------



## Jacqdenco

I got my K3 yesterday while sitting outside reading on my K2.  I did not stop reading for couple of hours after.  Then I went inside to open the box and it looked so pretty and small it felt good in my hand and weightless.


----------



## vandelay101

THOSE that have the LIGHTED version of the cover, could you please answer this?

I saw on the amazon page that the light is powered by the kindle through BRASS contacts?

Are there battery contacts or something the book binding touches on the kindle and will this eventuneally SCRATCH the kindle?  

Please let me know your thoughts on this because I want to order the cover today so I will get it SAT with the kindle.

Also does anyone recomment screen protectors or does this distract from the reading experience?  Does anyone make kindle 3 screen protectors yet?


----------



## Anne Victory

Well, here are my initial K3 thoughts from someone who fell instantly in love with my K2 (though I only had it for a month):

Firstly - it's a LOT lighter.  Page turns are pretty quiet, too.  Sometimes there's a click, but mostly not.  As for faster page turns - usually they are fast.  There have been a few times, though when the page turns kind of hiccup a little.  Honestly, nothing to get bent about.  Contrast - AWESOME.  I got the WiFi only version, and it is BLAZINGLY fast with WiFi turned on.  I transferred my books over last night (about 35) and I think it took less than five minutes.  Getting my collections sorted out took a lot longer than that   Hubby laughed at me, but was happy that I was having fun with my Kindle.  After I got my collections sorted I've just been reading.

Anyway - that's pretty much it.  Couple of things for my wish list:
1) Software update allowing nested collections
2) A new Platform cover


----------



## Ann in Arlington

vandelay101 said:


> THOSE that have the LIGHTED version of the cover, could you please answer this?
> 
> I saw on the amazon page that the light is powered by the kindle through BRASS contacts?
> 
> Are there battery contacts or something the book binding touches on the kindle and will this eventuneally SCRATCH the kindle?
> 
> Please let me know your thoughts on this because I want to order the cover today so I will get it SAT with the kindle.
> 
> Also does anyone recomment screen protectors or does this distract from the reading experience? Does anyone make kindle 3 screen protectors yet?


The Amazon cover has a patented hinge system that holds the Kindle in place. . It's pretty slick, actually. For the lighted cover, they're simply conductive so that the cover can draw power from the battery to power the light. Quite an elegant solution, really, and if I didn't already have several booklights (which, honestly, I hardly ever use) I would have bought one. You're not going to scratch the thing unless you take it in and out a lot and are not careful, or try to open the back instead of the front. But the design makes it really obvious which is which. . . .


----------



## bwbollom

Those who have received their K3, could you possibly check something for me? I'm curious about the new webkit browser while ONLY on 3G. I know that the WiFi will be faster, but there will be a few days upcoming when I'll be using it only on 3G to do basic stuff like check Yahoo/Gmail emails, post on Twitter / Facebook, and search Google while on a trip. Just curious if this is even close to feasible with the upgraded browser. 

Thanks!


----------



## MoyJoy

Ok!  Got mine!!!!  

First impression:  It's like my k2 had a baby!
Second Impression:  This thing stinks!  I mean literally PEEEE UUUU!!!!


----------



## DYB

MoyJoy said:


> Ok! Got mine!!!!
> 
> First impression: It's like my k2 had a baby!
> Second Impression: This thing stinks! I mean literally PEEEE UUUU!!!!


Most babies do...


----------



## KimberlyinMN

MoyJoy said:


> Second Impression: This thing stinks! I mean literally PEEEE UUUU!!!!


It stinks? Like it has a bad odor?


----------



## kingka

nice review... u should work for cnet


----------



## Tatiana

Ann in Arlington said:


> Mine is red. . . .it's a lovely rich color not orangy at all. It matches my droid cover and my car.


Thank you. That was what I was hoping for.


----------



## BK

Thanks so much, everyone, for posting about your new babies.... I am sooo happy for you, but soooo very jealous.  I just can't justify replacing my K2 (yet!), but I'm sure a good justification will eventually come to me.

ENJOY!  And keep those reports coming!

Bonnie


----------



## vandelay101

MoyJoy said:


> Ok! Got mine!!!!
> 
> First impression: It's like my k2 had a baby!
> Second Impression: This thing stinks! I mean literally PEEEE UUUU!!!!


I hope it's the new electronic smell reminiscent of the old days opening my first nintendo or colecovision.


----------



## MoyJoy

vandelay101 said:


> I hope it's the new electronic smell reminiscent of the old days opening my first nintendo or colecovision.


LOL! It is! Electronic plastic. Like a brand new Walkman.


----------



## Anne

MoyJoy said:


> Ok! Got mine!!!!
> 
> First impression: It's like my k2 had a baby!
> Second Impression: This thing stinks! I mean literally PEEEE UUUU!!!!


LoL I was thinking the same thing last night. It is like K2 had a bay.Or a little brother or sister.


----------



## PraiseGod13

For all of you who have received yours and transferred your books from Amazon.... could you tell me how you did it in terms of numbers of books sent.  I have a K1 so have never had the option of collections.... so I'll be sending all of my Amazon books individually, using my Amazon archives.  I've always heard that you shouldn't send too many books at a time so you don't bog down your new Kindle with indexing.  I have good Wi-Fi at home (I bought the Wi-Fi only K3) so I'll be using that.  I didn't know if I should only send 10 books at a time and then wait.... or 25 books..... ??  It's also my understanding that I need to send all of my books first... and once that is completed then I can create my collections.  Correct?  Thanks for the advice/help as always!!


----------



## Anne Victory

I transferred 35ish books.  I synced the device and that imported my collections, but they had no books in them for the most part - I guess because I had to re-download the K3 versions?  Anyway, I hit the "Send to Anne's Kindle" button one after the other pretty much as fast as I could and I think they were all ported over about 2 minutes after I finished requesting them   Then I spent the next hour futzing around and getting everything organized.


----------



## CandyTX

PG13,

I posted this to another thread, but was informed that had I uploaded the other documents first, it would have put those into collections as well. You mention a K1 so the collections are probably something you'll have to do by hand unless you have a K2 on your account.... hope this helps!

==============

This is how I did it, pretty painless:

The new K3 was already on my account so a week before it came, I went through my K2 and sent it to the new one via the Manage Your Kindle page. This took some time, but I was watching a mindless TV show, so it was easy. I made a note of those that were not in the manage page also noting what collection they belonged to (books I got from Smashwords and whatnot) so I could move them to the new one later (although thinking now, I could have emailed it to the K3 and had them ready to download as well).

When the K3 came, I started it up, plugged it in and told it to sync. I left it alone for 30 minutes.

I then went to the archives and imported my collections from my K2 and left it alone until it was fully charged, figuring it would index or whatever it needed to do.

I uploaded the hand-load needed books and put those into the proper collections, this didn't take long.

Then I factory reset my K2 and loaded it with books for my kids (and a couple of books for a friend who is going to borrow it for a month or so).

Voila. Done. It sounds more involved than it was. Really, it was easier than I feared. I do wish they had a mirror function or something so it would just steal it all.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

PraiseGod13 said:


> For all of you who have received yours and transferred your books from Amazon.... could you tell me how you did it in terms of numbers of books sent. I have a K1 so have never had the option of collections.... so I'll be sending all of my Amazon books individually, using my Amazon archives. I've always heard that you shouldn't send too many books at a time so you don't bog down your new Kindle with indexing. I have good Wi-Fi at home (I bought the Wi-Fi only K3) so I'll be using that. I didn't know if I should only send 10 books at a time and then wait.... or 25 books..... ?? It's also my understanding that I need to send all of my books first... and once that is completed then I can create my collections. Correct? Thanks for the advice/help as always!!


My first batch was stuff I'd bought in the last month. . .probably close to 15 items. Then, this morning, I sent 25 using the Manage Your Kindle page to select 'em. I had WN on and they were showing up within seconds of me sending them. And within 20 minutes they were all fully indexed. The larger storage and better battery are definitely helping here. So, conceivably, you could send 100 or more. . .who knows? . . . but if you don't already have collections, it's probably going to be easier to do it in small batches so, as each book comes, you can assign it to collections. . . the more books you have the more complex it is to do it by selecting a collection first and then adding books.

If you already have collections on another Kindle. . .once they're all there, you can use the archive to send the other collections as well and any books that had been sorted on the old device will be sorted the same way on the new one.

AND, if you already made a couple of collection names, that are duplicated in the names on the other device, when you import, the Kindle is smart and doesn't give you two collections of the same name.


----------



## CaroleC

Mine is OUT FOR DELIVERY!!! (SQUEEEEEEL!!!!)   I am so excited and I am doing the happy dance right now.   

August 27, 2010 06:22:00 AM Metairie LA US Out for delivery 
August 27, 2010 06:22:00 AM Metairie LA US Arrival Scan 
August 27, 2010 01:41:00 AM Jackson MS US Departure Scan 
August 26, 2010 09:24:00 PM Jackson MS US Arrival Scan 
August 26, 2010 02:04:00 PM Memphis TN US Departure Scan 
August 26, 2010 01:00:00 PM Memphis TN US Arrival Scan 
August 26, 2010 08:07:00 AM Nashville TN US Departure Scan 
August 26, 2010 06:58:00 AM Nashville TN US Arrival Scan 
August 26, 2010 01:37:00 AM Indianapolis IN US Departure Scan 
August 25, 2010 08:07:00 PM Indianapolis IN US Shipment received by carrier 
August 25, 2010 02:18:55 PM US Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit


----------



## ayuryogini

BK said:


> Thanks so much, everyone, for posting about your new babies.... I am sooo happy for you, but soooo very jealous. I just can't justify replacing my K2 (yet!), but I'm sure a good justification will eventually come to me.
> 
> ENJOY! And keep those reports coming!
> 
> Bonnie


This was my problem,too. I just got mine for Christmas. It's not even a year old yet! How can I justify buying a new one? But then I realized my daughter would love it, I can give it to her. ( there's my justification)

Now in the meantime, I went to the website for Kindle Chronicles (www.thekindlechronicles.com), to watch his video comparing the K2 to the K3, and I noticed that he has a program to send Kindles to those in the Armed Services that are stationed abroad. What a great place to donate a Kindle! www.ebooksfortroops.org. Maybe here is your justification?


----------



## mistyd107

reading this thread is NOT making my wait to upgrade any easier  but I'm happy for you guys


----------



## Mac Jones

KimberlyinMN said:


> It stinks? Like it has a bad odor?


Yeah probably.

Mine smelled for about an hour. It's completely gone now.

Just the new box smell from plastics. Although sometimes this can be horrible, that wasn't the case with this.


----------



## stargazer0725

The difference in screen resolution is amazing. Here's a pic of Ms. Wolfe side by side:


----------



## sp

I received my K3 yesterday, but it was actually _someone else's_ K3. It had someone else's name in the welcome letter, the name of the device was different, and it started downloading a bunch of books that were not mine. I considered calling Amazon CS, but figured it would be more of a hassle than it was worth yesterday, so instead I used the K3 to deactivate it from this other person's account, re-activated it to my account, and then went into my account on Amazon.com to deactivate the K3 it seemed to think I should have. Now, whoever gets "my" K3 should just show it as unactivated once it connects to the network.

After that issue, downloading my books was simple and I'm really enjoying the smaller form factor and better contrast.


----------



## PraiseGod13

Thanks so much for the info/advice on getting my books moved from Amazon Archives to my K3!  Ann & Candy... you are the best!  
    I thought that someone had posted a while ago that you shouldn't create your collections until you first have your books there.  So, never having collections before - my K1 is the only Kindle I've ever had - I thought I wouldn't be able to say, transfer 25 books, create collections and put them in.... transfer 25 more books.  I'm obviously still trying to grasp how the whole collections thing works.  I appreciate your help!!


----------



## Anne

sp said:


> I received my K3 yesterday, but it was actually _someone else's_ K3. It had someone else's name in the welcome letter, the name of the device was different, and it started downloading a bunch of books that were not mine. I considered calling Amazon CS, but figured it would be more of a hassle than it was worth yesterday, so instead I used the K3 to deactivate it from this other person's account, re-activated it to my account, and then went into my account on Amazon.com to deactivate the K3 it seemed to think I should have. Now, whoever gets "my" K3 should just show it as unactivated once it connects to the network.
> 
> After that issue, downloading my books was simple and I'm really enjoying the smaller form factor and better contrast.


WoW That was smart I would never thought of that .


----------



## vandelay101

Mac Jones said:


> Yeah probably.
> 
> Mine smelled for about an hour. It's completely gone now.
> 
> Just the new box smell from plastics. Although sometimes this can be horrible, that wasn't the case with this.


Don't sniff too hard! Do you know the new car smell in vehicles is actually toxins from the upholstery.


----------



## ayuryogini

vandelay101 said:


> Also does anyone recommend screen protectors or does this distract from the reading experience? Does anyone make kindle 3 screen protectors yet?


I asked this question when I got my K2i in December. The response was pretty overwhelmingly against screen savers for the Kindle. For one thing, it's not a touch screen, so that decreases the possibility of damage. Also, it can definitely negatively affect the reading experience, screen clarity, etc.
I always keep my Kindle in some type of case, so it's protected when I carry it (everywhere) with me, and my screen looks great.


----------



## Dan

Woohooo!!! UPS just showed up.  Back in a bit!!


----------



## PraiseGod13

sp said:


> I received my K3 yesterday, but it was actually _someone else's_ K3. It had someone else's name in the welcome letter, the name of the device was different, and it started downloading a bunch of books that were not mine. I considered calling Amazon CS, but figured it would be more of a hassle than it was worth yesterday, so instead I used the K3 to deactivate it from this other person's account, re-activated it to my account, and then went into my account on Amazon.com to deactivate the K3 it seemed to think I should have. Now, whoever gets "my" K3 should just show it as unactivated once it connects to the network.
> 
> After that issue, downloading my books was simple and I'm really enjoying the smaller form factor and better contrast.


I'm glad this wasn't mine.... but when the person this K3 belonged to doesn't receive it.... wouldn't it show that it was sent by Amazon, received, and then deactivated and transferred to someone else... too bad, so sad for the person who bought and paid for it??


----------



## MeganW

It's here!!!  I was going to shoot a quick unboxing video but my arms aren't long enough, so I have to wait until DH gets home so that he can hold the camera.  Off to charge it & get everything set up!


----------



## sp

PraiseGod13 said:


> I'm glad this wasn't mine.... but when the person this K3 belonged to doesn't receive it.... wouldn't it show that it was sent by Amazon, received, and then deactivated and transferred to someone else... too bad, so sad for the person who bought and paid for it??


I assume that the other person received a K3, just not the right one. That person will just need to activate whichever one s/he received to the correct account. There was nothing in my account suggesting that it was tracking the identity of a Kindle via the box it was shipped in, just that _something_ was shipped, and that a K3 was registered to my account. The two do not appear to be linked.


----------



## kcrady

Asuuming can be dangerous...  you might at least call Kindle CS and report it


----------



## amyberta

It's not even a year old yet! How can I justify buying a new one? But then I realized my daughter would love it, I can give it to her. ( there's my justification)
*LOL, I did the samething.*


----------



## kelleysweitzer

It's here!!!! I just opened the box and plugged it in. Yes, it does have a bit of new plastic smell to it. But my windows are all open today so hopefully that goes away soon. It is very light. The page turn flash is a little distracting but I think I'll get used to it after some time. Reading the manual and hopefully I'll get the books I have on my Amazon account loaded soon. First initial reaction is I think I'll like it but it may take some time to get used to.


----------



## MeganW

kelleysweitzer said:


> It's here!!!! I just opened the box and plugged it in. Yes, it does have a bit of new plastic smell to it. But my windows are all open today so hopefully that goes away soon. It is very light. The page turn flash is a little distracting but I think I'll get used to it after some time. Reading the manual and hopefully I'll get the books I have on my Amazon account loaded soon. First initial reaction is I think I'll like it but it may take some time to get used to.


I didn't really smell the new plastic smell until I held it close enough to plug in the USB cable. It has that old plastic, I'm flammable so stay away from me with that flaming marshmallow, Halloween costume smell (remember those costumes, with the plastic face mask?). Hopefully it fades soon.


----------



## Anne

sp said:


> I assume that the other person received a K3, just not the right one. That person will just need to activate whichever one s/he received to the correct account. There was nothing in my account suggesting that it was tracking the identity of a Kindle via the box it was shipped in, just that _something_ was shipped, and that a K3 was registered to my account. The two do not appear to be linked.


You may want to call Amazon to let them know.The one you now have may get marked as lost.


----------



## sequin

Kindle newbie here. Delivered by UPS yesterday afternoon. I could hardly wait to get home from work and try it out. 

COOLEST. GADGET. EVER.

I'm a real gadget girl and this thing has really impressed me. It's more than just a gadget -- it will be a way of life.  I envision my Kindle will go with me wherever I go. Moments of killing time will turn into moments of reading. I just cannot believe I waited so long to get one. 

I love the portability & functionality of it, the clear & incredibly sharp screen. How fast it turns pages and downloads content. Wifi set-up was mostly painless -- well, at least once I started spelling the name of my Wifi network correctly.  Button layout seems sensible to me, especially since I am not adjusting from having had a previous Kindle. 

I also ordered the lighted cover in Steel Blue. It is due to arrive today.


----------



## PraiseGod13

sp said:


> I assume that the other person received a K3, just not the right one. That person will just need to activate whichever one s/he received to the correct account. There was nothing in my account suggesting that it was tracking the identity of a Kindle via the box it was shipped in, just that _something_ was shipped, and that a K3 was registered to my account. The two do not appear to be linked.


I would think that the person who owned the one you received probably didn't receive any. If they also received the wrong one... then they probably have someone else's... and on and on the errors will cascade.
I haven't received my K3.... but when I got my K1, I didn't have to register it. Amazon had already registered it to me.... when I started it up, the name I had given it was on the top of the screen.... books that I had purchased had been loaded onto it by Amazon because they had assigned that specific Kindle to me. It wasn't just a "blank slate" that could have been anyone's.... it was specifically mine. I don't know.... but I would absolutely notify Kindle CS and let them know that I received someone else's Kindle.... even if it meant a little inconvenience to me..... but that's just MHO.......


----------



## Anne Victory

PraiseGod13 said:


> I'm obviously still trying to grasp how the whole collections thing works. I appreciate your help!!


They're VERY similar to folders on your computer with a couple of exceptions:
1) You can have one item in multiple collections - ie. I can have a book in my Fantasy collection and simultaneously in my Unread collection.
2) You can't have nested collections. Example: I cannot have a Paranormal Romance collection that contains collections by series.


----------



## chilady1

sequin said:


> Kindle newbie here. Delivered by UPS yesterday afternoon. I could hardly wait to get home from work and try it out.
> 
> COOLEST. GADGET. EVER.


Sequin - your excitement is infectious! That's how many of us felt on our first and I would imagine this new Kindle. I should have mine in my hands tomorrow and like all of you will be doing the happy dance. Enjoy it!


----------



## PraiseGod13

sequin said:


> Kindle newbie here. Delivered by UPS yesterday afternoon. I could hardly wait to get home from work and try it out.
> 
> COOLEST. GADGET. EVER.
> 
> I'm a real gadget girl and this thing has really impressed me. It's more than just a gadget -- it will be a way of life. I envision my Kindle will go with me wherever I go. Moments of killing time will turn into moments of reading. I just cannot believe I waited so long to get one.
> 
> I love the portability & functionality of it, the clear & incredibly sharp screen. How fast it turns pages and downloads content. Wifi set-up was mostly painless -- well, at least once I started spelling the name of my Wifi network correctly.  Button layout seems sensible to me, especially since I am not adjusting from having had a previous Kindle.
> 
> I also ordered the lighted cover in Steel Blue. It is due to arrive today.


Love to hear this!! It does become a way of life and my K1 has gone everywhere with me for almost two years.... and now my K3 will be next. No more time wasted in waiting rooms.... I read on my Kindle and no longer stress about how long I have to wait. If anything.... I get perturbed if I'm reading a really good book and my wait isn't long enough - LOL! Road trips don't seem so long.... I'm busy reading. I rarely ever turn on TV any more.... distracts me while reading. And on and on..... welcome to the klub..... we LOVE our Kindles!!


----------



## sp

PraiseGod13 said:


> I haven't received my K3.... but when I got my K1, I didn't have to register it. Amazon had already registered it to me.... when I started it up, the name I had given it was on the top of the screen.... books that I had purchased had been loaded onto it by Amazon because they had assigned that specific Kindle to me. It wasn't just a "blank slate" that could have been anyone's.... it was specifically mine.


Well, it's specifically yours in that Amazon pre-registered it for you, but it isn't specifically yours in that it is very simple to re-activate it to a different account (hence, why people easily can give them as gifts). When I deactivated the one I received, there was nothing left from the prior person's account---so in that regard, it was a blank slate.

That said, I did send Amazon CS an email letting them know of the error.


----------



## melissaj323

YAY! Mine arrived!! Its already opened and charging, old books from K2 on there and ready to go!!

First impressions: so light, much smaller and thinner than both my K2 and nook. Can't wait to start reading!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Lomax the Sublibrarian is here!!!!

Unboxing and starting up passed with only one minor hitch....Logging into my wifi network was easy, but my Kindle originally showed as unregistered (I'd expected it to arrive registered already, since I already have an Amazon account, and even another Kindle).  When I tried registering, Lomax announced that this information didn't match any account on record!  I repeated this about three times with the same result, being very careful to type carefully the second and third times.  I went to try logging into Amazon on my cell phone, just to verify that I wasn't doing something stupid, and set Lomax down for a second.  As I was going through logging in on the phone, I noticed that Lomax was now showing me as registered!  And I was registered.  The numerous books I've bought in the past month and (usually) accidentally sent to Lomax since Amazon has been setting him as default Kindle all downloaded rapidly.  I suspect that somehow it was connecting to wifi that activated the registration Amazon had done before shipping Lomax.  In any event, he is working fine now.

Initial reactions, based on registering, and ten minutes of fooling around:

1)  Page turns are FAST!  Much faster than my K2, if I'd been forced to make a guess, I'd have said the improvement was much more than the 20% Amazon claims.

2)  I can tell a difference in the eInk, but the improvement in text clarity wasn't as big as I'd hoped for based on the near-unanimous praise I'd heard for the new screen.  I haven't tried setting Lomax and my old K2 side-by-side yet, though.

3)  Wifi is MUCH faster than 3G.  I'm sure it is a combination of that I have a crummy 3G connection in my apartment (I almost never got automatic wireless updates), and that I have a fast cable internet connection and decent wireless router.

4)  I've been traveling, and took my iPad with me rather than my K2, but Lomax seems much lighter than my K2 was.  Since I like to hold my Kindle in the air one-handed while reading, rather than rest it on something, this is a very good thing (weight is the reason i don't willingly read the Kindle app on my iPad).

5)  The buttons are fine.  I was nervous that they'd either be too easy to press by accident (as reported by many for the K1), or else so small they'd be difficult to press.  At first blush, I don't think either is the case.  I'm going to have to train myself to hold Lomax the right way to press them effortlessly, though.

6)  I loathed the keyboard on the K2, and so far I loathe the keyboard on Lomax.  But i didn't buy a Kindle to type on, and I don't do it much.  It's a pity the keyboard isn't improved, but not a big deal.

7)  I feel like a Southern plantation owner selling his obedient slave Downriver, but I still think getting the improvements of the K3 at a minimal net cost after selling my K2 will be a very worthwhile purchase.  I will miss my K2 in sentimental moments, but I won't miss the 3G connection.

And I see five new replies have posted while I was typing this!  Wow!


----------



## PraiseGod13

melissaj323 said:


> YAY! Mine arrived!! Its already opened and charging, old books from K2 on there and ready to go!!
> 
> First impressions: so light, much smaller and thinner than both my K2 and nook. Can't wait to start reading!


Wahoo, Mel!! Can't wait to hear how you like the new one compared to your K2 and nook! Have a great week-end and enjoy!!


----------



## PraiseGod13

The Hooded Claw said:


> Lomax the Sublibrarian is here!!!!
> 
> Unboxing and starting up passed with only one minor hitch....Logging into my wifi network was easy, but my Kindle originally showed as unregistered (I'd expected it to arrive registered already, since I already have an Amazon account, and even another Kindle). When I tried registering, Lomax announced that this information didn't match any account on record! I repeated this about three times with the same result, being very careful to type carefully the second and third times. I went to try logging into Amazon on my cell phone, just to verify that I wasn't doing something stupid, and set Lomax down for a second. As I was going through logging in on the phone, I noticed that Lomax was now showing me as registered! And I was registered. The numerous books I've bought in the past month and (usually) accidentally sent to Lomax since Amazon has been setting him as default Kindle all downloaded rapidly. I suspect that somehow it was connecting to wifi that activated the registration Amazon had done before shipping Lomax. In any event, he is working fine now.
> 
> Initial reactions, based on registering, and ten minutes of fooling around:
> 
> 1) Page turns are FAST! Much faster than my K2, if I'd been forced to make a guess, I'd have said the improvement was much more than the 20% Amazon claims.
> 
> 2) I can tell a difference in the eInk, but the improvement in text clarity wasn't as big as I'd hoped for based on the near-unanimous praise I'd heard for the new screen. I haven't tried setting Lomax and my old K2 side-by-side yet, though.
> 
> 3) Wifi is MUCH faster than 3G. I'm sure it is a combination of that I have a crummy 3G connection in my apartment (I almost never got automatic wireless updates), and that I have a fast cable internet connection and decent wireless router.
> 
> 4) I've been traveling, and took my iPad with me rather than my K2, but Lomax seems much lighter than my K2 was. Since I like to hold my Kindle in the air one-handed while reading, rather than rest it on something, this is a very good thing (weight is the reason i don't willingly read the Kindle app on my iPad).
> 
> 5) The buttons are fine. I was nervous that they'd either be too easy to press by accident (as reported by many for the K1), or else so small they'd be difficult to press. At first blush, I don't think either is the case. I'm going to have to train myself to hold Lomax the right way to press them effortlessly, though.
> 
> 6) I loathed the keyboard on the K2, and so far I loathe the keyboard on Lomax. But i didn't buy a Kindle to type on, and I don't do it much. It's a pity the keyboard isn't improved, but not a big deal.
> 
> 7) I feel like a Southern plantation owner selling his obedient slave Downriver, but I still think getting the improvements of the K3 at a minimal net cost after selling my K2 will be a very worthwhile purchase. I will miss my K2 in sentimental moments, but I won't miss the 3G connection.
> 
> And I see five new replies have posted while I was typing this! Wow!


Thanks for taking the time to write your thoughts!! It's really helpful to hear from people who have theirs!! Enjoy!


----------



## Wannabe

It arrived! Blisssssss


----------



## Tripp

Like BK and ayuryogini, I have Kindle envy too.  After reading this thread last night, I tried to convince my youngest son (the only other reader in our house) that he needed to inherit my K2.  Nope, he prefers the actual books.  He didn't go so far as to say he liked the smell, lol, but he just doesn't see the purpose.  I wanted to shake him and say, "You will get this Kindle and like it because I said so."  But he is 6ft +, so I don't think it would work.  

Enjoy your new babies.  I will have to wait until I can find a justification to replace my perfecly good and trustworthy K2.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Just a quick note, I just received my Graphite K3+3G and Burgandy Red Cover w/light from UPS and it is amazingly little!!  I haven't had any time to play with it as I'm at work and getting ready to leave for the weekend.  I won't be able to "play" with it until later today (have an appt) and will have to let you know 1st thoughts later.  WOOHOO!!!

I hope that everyone who is still waiting for their new Kindles receive them soon and that the shipping issues have been worked out.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Tripp said:


> I will have to wait until I can find a justification to replace my perfecly good and trustworthy K2.


My K2 was only ten months old, and I went for the K3. Listen to Nike and Just Do It!  On a more serious note, if the improvements in the K3 would be ones that matter to you, then you really ought to go for it! You spend a lot of time reading on your Kindle (or at least I hope you do) so some expenditure to make it the highest-quality experience is worthwhile.


----------



## Jobee87

I like having my collections by author or series.
Does anyone know if Calibre lets you set the collections and have the collections then in the Kindle?


----------



## kcrady

Jobee87 said:


> I like having my collections by author or series.
> Does anyone know if Calibre lets you set the collections and have the collections then in the Kindle?


Not yet. It has been requested, but I have no idea whether it's being worked on for a future release.


----------



## WilliamG

Tripp said:


> Like BK and ayuryogini, I have Kindle envy too. After reading this thread last night, I tried to convince my youngest son (the only other reader in our house) that he needed to inherit my K2. Nope, he prefers the actual books. He didn't go so far as to say he liked the smell, lol, but he just doesn't see the purpose. I wanted to shake him and say, "You will get this Kindle and like it because I said so." But he is 6ft +, so I don't think it would work.
> 
> Enjoy your new babies. I will have to wait until I can find a justification to replace my perfecly good and trustworthy K2.


Ridiculous. Stop trying to justify things. Actually, wait, scrap that. Justify it by saying you'll enjoy the K3 a heck of a lot, and you can always sell your K2! Very easily done indeed.

My K3 is out for delivery. Can't... bloody..... wait....!


----------



## chilady1

Jobee87 said:


> I like having my collections by author or series.
> Does anyone know if Calibre lets you set the collections and have the collections then in the Kindle?


Calibre does not let you set collections and then import onto the Kindle. This I believe is an enhancement that has been requested.


----------



## Tripp

The Hooded Claw said:


> My K2 was only ten months old, and I went for the K3. Listen to Nike and Just Do It!  On a more serious note, if the improvements in the K3 would be ones that matter to you, then you really ought to go for it! You spend a lot of time reading on your Kindle (or at least I hope you do) so some expenditure to make it the highest-quality experience is worthwhile.


LOL, can you convince my DH? I got an iPad and an iPhone 4 this year and he got me a Macbook a few years ago. He has been complaining commenting on the fact that I have more toys than he does now. You know the saying, the one that dies with the most toys...
However, I will probably wait and see how things go for everyone and work on my son day and night. I will have one eventually...shhh, just don't let my husband know.


----------



## PraiseGod13

Tripp said:


> Like BK and ayuryogini, I have Kindle envy too. After reading this thread last night, I tried to convince my youngest son (the only other reader in our house) that he needed to inherit my K2. Nope, he prefers the actual books. He didn't go so far as to say he liked the smell, lol, but he just doesn't see the purpose. I wanted to shake him and say, "You will get this Kindle and like it because I said so." But he is 6ft +, so I don't think it would work.
> 
> Enjoy your new babies. I will have to wait until I can find a justification to replace my perfecly good and trustworthy K2.


Maybe even try selling your K2. You might not get a lot for it.... but with the K3 being so low in price, I would think you could recoup at least half of the cost of a new K3. I paid $359 for my K1.... so the K3 price just amazes me.


----------



## sp

The Hooded Claw said:


> Unboxing and starting up passed with only one minor hitch....Logging into my wifi network was easy, but my Kindle originally showed as unregistered (I'd expected it to arrive registered already, since I already have an Amazon account, and even another Kindle).


Maybe you got mine?  I'm glad to hear you were able to register it without (too) much trouble.

Follow-up from Amazon CS re: wrong K3 shipping: they didn't seem too concerned, other than a "we hate it when we mess up" kind of concern.


----------



## Tripp

PraiseGod13 said:


> Maybe even try selling your K2. You might not get a lot for it.... but with the K3 being so low in price, I would think you could recoup at least half of the cost of a new K3. I paid $359 for my K1.... so the K3 price just amazes me.


that occured to me and donating it is another attractive option. I will probably get it but probably later. I will let this first rush calm down, see if I can look at one "live" and then decide. My K2 has been very good to me and I am just a touch sentimental about it, being my first ereader and all.

Enjoy, everyone!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

PraiseGod13 said:


> Maybe even try selling your K2. You might not get a lot for it.... but with the K3 being so low in price, I would think you could recoup at least half of the cost of a new K3. I paid $359 for my K1.... so the K3 price just amazes me.


I sold my K2 and Belkin sleeve for $100, and probably could have done better than that--It was going to a friend who I wanted to have it so I didn't go for all the market would bear. Getting a wifi K3 for $139 made my net cost less than forty bucks. To get a new and improved device, new warranty, and to be sure that I'll be eligible for software upgrades for awhile longer is well worth forty bucks. Actually, it will be a little more than that since I'll get a new sleeve fitted for the K3, but I'm just averting my eyes and whistling as I ignore that!


----------



## PraiseGod13

Tripp said:


> However, I will probably wait and see how things go for everyone and work on my son day and night.


I raised three sons. You need to tell that boy of yours that your K2 is just the greatest device ever and there is no way in the world that you will ever share it with him... no way.... no how. It's the old reverse psychology thing.... my boys always were interested in what they thought they couldn't have. Or, dare him to read a book by one of his favorite authors on your K2.... and I bet he falls in love with it and you'll never get it back. Moms have ways you know...... You know your son and I don't so I bet you can come up with something creative to get that boy hooked on Kindles too.


----------



## Tom Diego

kimbertay said:


> Just a note in case you haven't run into it yet....Calibre isn't recognizing the K3 yet....hopefully there will be an update soon.


Just released!


----------



## KimberlyinMN

sp said:


> I assume that the other person received a K3, just not the right one. That person will just need to activate whichever one s/he received to the correct account. There was nothing in my account suggesting that it was tracking the identity of a Kindle via the box it was shipped in, just that _something_ was shipped, and that a K3 was registered to my account. The two do not appear to be linked.


Hmmmmm... What if they report that their Kindle was lost to Amazon and they brick it? (Just wondering, I don't know if that would happen.)


----------



## KimberlyinMN

I wish we could actually track packages via GPS. I know my K3 and cover are out for delivery... but WHERE is he?  Normally I could have parked along our main street in town and I'd see him, but due to "Potato Days" here... the street is closed for a few blocks.


----------



## Kathy

Mine made it. I'm very impressed. It is so small and lightweight. It really feels a lot lighter. Love the contrast. I have a really good K2 screen, but there is still a significant difference. The sans serif font is really great. The power button is easier to move, but taking some time to get used to it being on the bottom. I'm charging now. I got the white 3g and am really happy with it. I've already ordered a skin and I won't get my cover until Monday. Well, back to playing.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Just to celebrate (and to try out the free emailing of files) I went to webscriptions.net and bought a copy of BETWEEN PLANETS by Robert Heinlein, a favorite light fun read.  I tried to have it sent to Lomax by email, and initially it didn't work.  I decided I'd better make sure I was using the right email address for Lomax, and I see that his email address is based on my email used at Amazon.com (as it was on my K2) but there is an underscore and a number following the individual email name.  I don't remember having that on my K2, and the email address name is unusual enough that I'm very confident there aren't 82 other people using that individual email name on Amazon.  So be sure to check the settings page on your new K3 to ensure that the email address is what you think it is! (and by inserting the "free" in the email, it did come right through over wifi).

I'm off to go absorb myself in some science fiction, and get to know Lomax!


----------



## sequin

B-Kay 1325 said:


> I just received my Graphite K3+3G and Burgandy Red Cover w/light <snip>


B-Kay, I considered the Burgundy Red cover, but really want burgundy more than red. How would you describe it... more red, or more burgundy?


----------



## PraiseGod13

The Hooded Claw said:


> Just to celebrate (and to try out the free emailing of files) I went to webscriptions.net and bought a copy of BETWEEN PLANETS by Robert Heinlein, a favorite light fun read. I tried to have it sent to Lomax by email, and initially it didn't work. I decided I'd better make sure I was using the right email address for Lomax, and I see that his email address is based on my email used at Amazon.com (as it was on my K2) but there is an underscore and a number following the individual email name. I don't remember having that on my K2, and the email address name is unusual enough that I'm very confident there aren't 82 other people using that individual email name on Amazon. So be sure to check the settings page on your new K3 to ensure that the email address is what you think it is! (and by inserting the "free" in the email, it did come right through over wifi).
> 
> I'm off to go absorb myself in some science fiction, and get to know Lomax!


This is funny because I was just on my "Manage Your Kindle" page and saw that the email address for my K1 is our home email address which is used by Amazon. But, the email address for my K3 is our home email address followed by an underscore and a two digit number. I went into "Edit" and it wouldn't let me change the email address by taking out the underscore and number. I got an error message saying that our home email address was not available. So, did you leave your K3 email address like it was with the underscore and number? I sent Amazon CS an email asking them about it but haven't received a reply.


----------



## joolz

Mine is heeeeeeeeere! I am slightly wishing I got 3g. I only had time to run home and grab the box. I turned it on here and work and it can't see our building's veeeeery weak wifi signal. So I can't do anything but read the dictionary!!! Oh well, I should be working anyway....

YAY!!!

oh, I also got a green cover. It's very green, a little brighter than I was expecting. I still like it and it will do until the 3rd party covers come out.


----------



## MeganW

joolz said:


> Mine is heeeeeeeeere! I am slightly wishing I got 3g. I only had time to run home and grab the box. I turned it on here and work and it can't see our building's veeeeery weak wifi signal. So I can't do anything but read the dictionary!!! Oh well, I should be working anyway....
> 
> YAY!!!
> 
> oh, I also got a green cover. It's very green, a little brighter than I was expecting. I still like it and it will do until the 3rd party covers come out.


Congratulations!! Mine was just delivered too, but I haven't had time to do anything w/it but charge it. If you ordered one of the new Amazon covers, would you mind posting a picture of it when you have time? I'm thinking of ordering the green one. Thanks!


----------



## ganmabest111

I have just decided to order the new Kindle mainly based on the excitement of this "board"! Heaven knows, I don't need another electronic device BUT I am a "gadget girl" in my 70's and can't resist a "new toy"! I haven't seen any posts about purchasing a  warranty from Amazon but have seen that SquareTrade.com is cheaper and for three years instead of two. Any advice? Also, haven't found the answer to question about battery replacement. Does it need to be sent back to Amazon for that?

Gee, I'm getting excited and haven't even ordered it but have my credit card sitting next to my 'puter!!!!!!   

Woo hoo from South GA!


----------



## PinkKindle

PraiseGod13 said:


> This is funny because I was just on my "Manage Your Kindle" page and saw that the email address for my K1 is our home email address which is used by Amazon. But, the email address for my K3 is our home email address followed by an underscore and a two digit number. I went into "Edit" and it wouldn't let me change the email address by taking out the underscore and number. I got an error message saying that our home email address was not available. So, did you leave your K3 email address like it was with the underscore and number? I sent Amazon CS an email asking them about it but haven't received a reply.


I don't think it will let the K3 have the same email address as the K1. You could change the K1's address to something else, and then use that address on the K3, or you could probably just change the K3 address to anything else you want (maybe add a 1 at the end of your usual address or something).


----------



## Linjeakel

PinkKindle said:


> I don't think it will let the K3 have the same email address as the K1. You could change the K1's address to something else, and then use that address on the K3, or you could probably just change the K3 address to anything else you want (maybe add a 1 at the end of your usual address or something).


You can make your email address (the part before the @ anyway) anything you want but no two kindles can have the same address. You need to choose something that no-one else is using, including your other kindles. If available, why not use the name of each kindle as the first part of the email address?


----------



## Steph H

It's here! It's here! It's here!

08/27/2010 2:33 P.M. DELIVERED  


Well, it's at home, anyway.  I'm at work.    But I'll see Hercules in a few hours.  Hope he doesn't pine away on the porch, waiting for me...


----------



## Basket lady

Got my text message from Amazon that my kindle and cover were delivered 5 minutes before school was out, so I didn't have to "get sick".  I have it opened and charging now.  I have never had a Kindle before so all is new to me, but it looks great!  I also ordered the red cover without the light last night at 7:32 and although it said I would get it Saturday, it arrived today with the Kindle!  Happy Days!    By the way, the red is not bright red, more a dark red, but I wouldn't call it burgendy,  I already had a Mighty Brite lite and thought I would use the extra $25 I saved for purchasing books!  Everyone have a quiet, enjoyable weekend!  I plan to!


----------



## PraiseGod13

Steph H said:


> It's here! It's here! It's here!
> 
> Well, it's at home, anyway. I'm at work.  But I'll see Hercules in a few hours. Hope he doesn't pine away on the porch, waiting for me...


It will make the meeting that much sweeter... the anticipation and all that. Yeah, Steph!! Have a great week-end!


----------



## luvmy4brats

I'm enjoying reading through and seeing all of you get your Kindles. Thanks for the heads up on the smell! 

Fingers crossed mine will be waiting for me when I get home on Wednesday. (And that Hubs and the BRATs don't hide it)


----------



## PraiseGod13

Linjeakel said:


> You can make your email address (the part before the @ anyway) anything you want but no two kindles can have the same address. You need to choose something that no-one else is using, including your other kindles. If available, why not use the name of each kindle as the first part of the email address?


Thank you so much.... I really am technology-challenged at times!!


----------



## PraiseGod13

Basket lady said:


> Got my text message from Amazon that my kindle and cover were delivered 5 minutes before school was out, so I didn't have to "get sick". I have it opened and charging now. I have never had a Kindle before so all is new to me, but it looks great! I also ordered the red cover without the light last night at 7:32 and although it said I would get it Saturday, it arrived today with the Kindle! Happy Days! By the way, the red is not bright red, more a dark red, but I wouldn't call it burgendy, I already had a Mighty Brite lite and thought I would use the extra $25 I saved for purchasing books! Everyone have a quiet, enjoyable weekend! I plan to!


Perfect timing! You have a wonderful week-end ahead of you! Enjoy and keep us posted!


----------



## kcrady

Thought I was going to hold out for Oberon, but my naked Kindle was crying out for clothes.  I just got my lighted burgundy red cover a little while ago.  The color is much nicer than the image on the amazon site - deep red, not really burgundy but certainly more muted than the picture I saw.  The case itself is nice enough, though I'm not overwhelmed.  The light? Oh my, brighter than any other ereader light I've tried, and no fading with spent batteries since it runs off of Kindle juice!  Anyone holding out on the cover because they already have plenty of lights might want to reconsider.

Now if I could only combine this light with an Oberon Tree of Life.......


----------



## chilady1

My Kindle 3 with 3G is here!!! YIPEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  (Yes I know I just depleted the exclamation supply).  It is sitting at home waiting for me.  I have been tracking its progress and I called DH (who by the way is going to get it) as he was on his break.  Asked him if there was any packages waiting for me, he said NO!  (He knows I am waiting impatiently for my new baby) - I just texted him and asked again and he finally fessed up that YES my Kindle came while he was home.  What a snake, but I love him nonetheless.  He is going to get it when he gets home!  Probably didn't want to tell me because he knows I will be in the office playing with it.  So excited, here's sending out good energy that others get their new toy also!!!!!!

I'll post my thoughts later once I have had a chance to play with it some.


----------



## Tom Diego

sp said:


> Well, it's specifically yours in that Amazon pre-registered it for you, but it isn't specifically yours in that it is very simple to re-activate it to a different account (hence, why people easily can give them as gifts). When I deactivated the one I received, there was nothing left from the prior person's account---so in that regard, it was a blank slate.
> 
> That said, I did send Amazon CS an email letting them know of the error.


Did you let Amazon know the serial number of the one you are keeping? The one that you kept doesn't have the same S/N of the one they sent you. Likewise for the other person who may get the one that has your serial number. This would probably only be a problem if either one of them has to go back for warranty.

Edit: It likes they contacted you and they didn't really care. Well, if they don't, then you don't have to!


----------



## modkindle

Mine's charging, Mine's charging, Mine's charging, Mine's charging, I hope that yours is charging too. (sung to the tune of Bob Marley's "Jammin")


----------



## Ribbit50

Got mine today LOVE it 
The archives downloaded auto . It is great all


----------



## KimberlyinMN

ganmabest111 said:


> I haven't seen any posts about purchasing a warranty from Amazon but have seen that SquareTrade.com is cheaper and for three years instead of two. Any advice? Also, haven't found the answer to question about battery replacement. Does it need to be sent back to Amazon for that?


The Square Trade is pretty dang good, especially with the accidental damage from handling. If you DO go this route, be sure to google for a coupon code. They had just had a 35% off coupon and when I got my warranty earlier this month, I was able to save 30%.  The Square Trade warranty covers bad batteries. I'm not sure if they have you send in your Kindle to them and they just reimburse you for your purchase price or what for that though. I've only read of one person's Kindle having a bad battery. They didn't have an extended warranty and supposedly they were told that since it was out of warranty, they could sell them a refurbished unit for $85. (I don't know this person and I'm only going off my memory of what they wrote.

Congratulations on getting bit by the K3 bug!


----------



## tiktokman

Delivered! It's at home. I am not. Come on 5:00!


----------



## ganmabest111

KimberlyinMN said:


> The Square Trade is pretty dang good, especially with the accidental damage from handling. If you DO go this route, be sure to google for a coupon code. They had just had a 35% off coupon and when I got my warranty earlier this month, I was able to save 30%.  The Square Trade warranty covers bad batteries. I'm not sure if they have you send in your Kindle to them and they just reimburse you for your purchase price or what for that though. I've only read of one person's Kindle having a bad battery. They didn't have an extended warranty and supposedly they were told that since it was out of warranty, they could sell them a refurbished unit for $85. (I don't know this person and I'm only going off my memory of what they wrote.
> 
> Congratulations on getting bit by the K3 bug!


Thanks, Kimberly, for the warranty information. I have a warranty on a camera with SquareTrade but don't know if I saved the additional "discount coupon"--will "google" for the additional savings!!!! 
Thanks


----------



## etexlady

The big brown truck just came and left.  My new K3 is plugged into my iMac and charging.  My first thought:  "This thing is so t-i-n-y!".  I've only had the original Kindle for comparison and the new one looks so much smaller.  I got the graphite color so I'm sure that contributes to it appearing smaller.  I transferred the book I am currently reading from the Manage Your Kindle page without problem.  I don't think I'll transfer everything yet.  The K3 had the most recent purchases on it already.  The print on the screen is extremely easy on the eyes.  I think I'm gonna need a light though.  Very pleased with my purchase thus far.


----------



## sheltiemom

Just got mine.   It wasn't here when I got home from work, but I knew it was only 20 miles away last night so it had to come today.  As I was checking its status on the computer, my son told me he heard a truck outside.  I went to the truck and asked the driver if he had anything for me and there it was! 

So cute and tiny!!!!  It is charging now.   Can't wait to start playing on it!!


----------



## tommyr

IT'S HERE!!! My first ereader! The WiFi K3! LOVE IT!!! Connected right up to my WiFi and downloaded my first 2 books! Pics later! Time to play and eat supper!


----------



## PraiseGod13

Everyone keeps saying "tiny".  But, the screen is still the same size, right?  I know my K1 is pretty "klunky" compared to the sleek newer models.... but I'm hoping that the actual screen still looks good-sized.


----------



## luvmy4brats

PraiseGod13 said:


> Everyone keeps saying "tiny". But, the screen is still the same size, right? I know my K1 is pretty "klunky" compared to the sleek newer models.... but I'm hoping that the actual screen still looks good-sized.


Yes, the screen is still the same size.


----------



## kcrady

Same size screen, but they rearranged things to give you even more reading space - and that's before adjusting line spacing or text spacing.  I get one or two more lines of text on the screen than on the same book, same font, etc on my Kindle 2


----------



## PraiseGod13

kcrady said:


> Same size screen, but they rearranged things to give you even more reading space - and that's before adjusting line spacing or text spacing. I get one or two more lines of text on the screen than on the same book, same font, etc on my Kindle 2


Terrific! I hear the Mamas and the Papas singing in the background..... "Monday, Monday.... Okay, you can tell I'm old........


----------



## radiantmeg

Mine's here!!!!!!!  It came about a half hour ago, so I've been playing with it and my husband spent some time admiring.  LOL

It's so quick, LOVE the wifi and OMG....it's so tiny!


----------



## IUHoosier

Mine is here!! Hoorah! Red cover arrived today, too - love the light, it's adorable. I've had it plugged in and charging for five minutes now and 58 items have downloaded to it already. Screen is definitely crisper than K2 and can't believe how much lighter it is. Going to take some getting used to the 5-way button tho - have already hit it by mistake a couple of times. Happy Kindling all!


----------



## MeganW

It's here, it's here! And here's my unboxing video if anyone wants to check it out: http://www.viddler.com/explore/MeganLWC/videos/3/


----------



## Kathy

Great video Megan. Can't wait to see the next one.


----------



## PraiseGod13

MeganW said:


> It's here, it's here! And here's my unboxing video if anyone wants to check it out: http://www.viddler.com/explore/MeganLWC/videos/3/


I really enjoyed the video, Megan. Thanks! Gave me a good chance to see what I have to look forward to. Looking forward to your next video!


----------



## MeganW

Kathy said:


> Great video Megan. Can't wait to see the next one.


Thanks, Kathy and PraiseGod! I'll get the comparison one up soon. I had to wait until my husband got home b/c I need someone to hold the camera for me. It's a little tricky holding two Kindles at once, plus the camera!


----------



## Dan

Got time to play around with mine for awhile.  After some issues with pages not turning and having to reboot a few times everything is great.  I'm LOVING my new K3!  Thanks Amazon and thanks everyone here on this board I'm glad I found and joined the community.


----------



## CPO

Decided to take off a little early from work this afternoon. As I was pulling into the driveway the big brown truck pulls up. The driver hops out with a really small box in his hand. We say "hello" and he passes me the box. I see that it says "Amazon" on the outside. I say to myself "It's here" and rush inside to open the box and get my first view of the new K3. First impression is that it is small. It is the perfect size for comfortable holding. After plugging it in and turning it on, no brainer in getting hooked up to my WiFi system and getting all 32 of my prebought books loaded. The load went quickly and without a hitch. The screen is a little darker than I thought from reading and seeing video reviews. As I have no previous experience with the Kindles I really have nothing to compare the screen colors too. Text is very clear and sharp at any size. Looks like the learning curve to getting familiar with the operation and controls will be a short one. The first screen saver has popped up as I write this. A flock of birds sitting on a tree limb. So far I am very happy with my purchase. I plan on giving it a couple of weeks to see how the Wifi only works out. If I think that the 3G version is worthwhile for me I can send it back and upgrade.


----------



## amafan

I just got mine. It looks like a jewel. i can't believe how much better the screen is than my K1. So contrasty it looks backlit. I staged my downloads and as soon as I turned it on they were available in Home. Couldn't have been easier. Still waiting for my cover but heck the K3 holds so well. It really is very close to reading a book.

For the record I have a Free 3G + WiFi graphite.

Amazon didn't hurt themselves on the packaging. I'm conparing the bare-bones cardboard box with inserts compared to the over the top package my K1 came in. Oh well, I didn't buy it for the box it came in. I'll enjoy packing up my K1 for may daughter so she can use it a school. Cheers everyone.


----------



## PraiseGod13

Dan said:


> Got time to play around with mine for awhile. After some issues with pages not turning and having to reboot a few times everything is great. I'm LOVING my new K3! Thanks Amazon and thanks everyone here on this board I'm glad I found and joined the community.


Glad it's working well for you now and that you love it! We're glad you're part of the community! Guess I don't have to tell you to enjoy your week-end.... you'll have a great time with your K3. I'm looking forward to Monday. It looks like my K3 has finally finished its vacation in Illinois and is ready to cross state lines and head into Iowa over the Mississippi River.... progress is great!!


----------



## PraiseGod13

amafan said:


> I just got mine. It looks like a jewel. i can't believe how much better the screen is than my K1. So contrasty it looks backlit. I staged my downloads and as soon as I turned it on they were available in Home. Couldn't have been easier. Still waiting for my cover but heck the K3 holds so well. It really is very close to reading a book.
> 
> For the record I have a Free 3G + WiFi graphite.
> 
> Amazon didn't hurt themselves on the packaging. I'm conparing the bare-bones cardboard box with inserts compared to the over the top package my K1 came in. Oh well, I didn't buy it for the box it came in. I'll enjoy packing up my K1 for may daughter so she can use it a school. Cheers everyone.


Enjoy!! I love hearing how it compares to a K1 because that's what I have also. People are raving about how much better it is than the K2 for contrast etc.... I can't imagine how much better it must be than our K1s. Monday will be fun for me...... you have a great week-end!!


----------



## Vicki G.

It's here.  I'm in love!!!! ♥♥♥♥♥  That just about said it all.  What more can I say!  

Except that one of these days I'll learn how to read.  I was drilling the UPS guy that I was supposed to have TWO packages, I have the tracking number for both, where is the other one.  He said "I only have one, no matter what kind of number you have."  sighhhh  Back to the puter, pull up Amazon.com and upon closer inspection, the cover came uSps.  Does it to me every time, dammit!!  This gettin' old stuff is HELL!!!  lol  Or maybe it's just no brain??

Downloaded about 100 books of the 400 I need to switch over.  Will keep it plugged in and use sparingly for the next day or so.


----------



## Cyndi

It's here!...but they won't let me open it yet.  My family bought it for my birthday and my sister commandeered the box without me even seeing it once!!! Oh well, as I told her earlier this week, "This is the best birthday present EVER!!!".  Tomorrow is another day, drat it.


----------



## Lee

I had ordered July 29th and only yesterday did my status change to Shipping Soon with an estimated delivery of Tuesday. So I was resigned to Tuesday, but this morning I woke up to a Shipped e-mail. It shipped last night at 11:00 p.m. and was delivered to my apartment building at 8:30 this morning!

So after work I finally got it in my hands. It's charging now. I went from the K1 to the K3 without stopping at K2. I'm absolutely AMAZED at how small and light and thin it is. Those letter buttons are tiny, LOL! It took a few tries to get it to recognize my WiFi but then it did, so now all is well.

One thing I was curious about is if it actually would fit in my suit jacket pockets. Surprisingly, it really does! Some of my suits have smaller pockets though so while it fits, it's a little tight in those suits. I'm thinking about getting a sleeve and seeing if the K3 with the sleeve would still fit in the suit pockets.


----------



## tomatogirl

Lee - I wonder how a tailor would react if you brought in all your suit jackets and requested a custom Kindle pocket be added? That would be awesome!


----------



## durphy

I just got mine. It came USPS. It's charging right now and it's really light.

I saw a Kindle commercial this morning and they had the K3 and I teared up.


----------



## Kathy

tomatogirl said:


> Lee - I wonder how a tailor would react if you brought in all your suit jackets and requested a custom Kindle pocket be added? That would be awesome!


Have it put on the inside of the jacket. No one can grab it out of your pocket that way.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I just completed reading "Between Planets" on Lomax (my new K3). Earlier in the thread, I'd posted initial impressions from fiddling the new toy, after actually reading a novel on the Kindle I have a couple more thoughts....

A) I now agree with those who are big fans of the new screen. I think it makes reading easier over time.

B) I'm not totally pleased with the new buttons for the way I like to use and hold the Kindle. My preferred way of holding the K2 is leaned back in my recliner, holding the Kindle in front of my face with one hand, and twitching the page forward button with my thumb. The K2 was light enough that I could do that easily, occasionally switching hands. With the K3, I find the new buttons are small enough that the page forward button doesn't rest under my thumb when holding the Kindle. The button is easy and reliable to press, but if I shift my thumb to a position to do so, I no longer have a stable grip on the Kindle. The result is that I have to use two hands to hold the Kindle, at least while turning the page. Alternately, I can rest the Kindle on my chest, this will probably be easier if I use the Peeramid I brought for my iPad (I haven't tried that yet, though).

The K3 has a lot of nice features, I'm going to have to use it a bit and decide if I like them enough to compensate for the inconvenience of not being able to hold it in my preferred manner. I'm gonna have to do some reading this weekend with both Kindles, and decide if I need to return the K3. I hope not, Lomax will be very disappointed!

For the record, here are my initial impressions from the earlier post. They still apply, subject to the amendments I made above.

_1) Page turns are FAST! Much faster than my K2, if I'd been forced to make a guess, I'd have said the improvement was much more than the 20% Amazon claims.

2) I can tell a difference in the eInk, but the improvement in text clarity wasn't as big as I'd hoped for based on the near-unanimous praise I'd heard for the new screen. I haven't tried setting Lomax and my old K2 side-by-side yet, though.

3) Wifi is MUCH faster than 3G. I'm sure it is a combination of that I have a crummy 3G connection in my apartment (I almost never got automatic wireless updates), and that I have a fast cable internet connection and decent wireless router.

4) I've been traveling, and took my iPad with me rather than my K2, but Lomax seems much lighter than my K2 was. Since I like to hold my Kindle in the air one-handed while reading, rather than rest it on something, this is a very good thing (weight is the reason i don't willingly read the Kindle app on my iPad).

5) The buttons are fine. I was nervous that they'd either be too easy to press by accident (as reported by many for the K1), or else so small they'd be difficult to press. At first blush, I don't think either is the case. I'm going to have to train myself to hold Lomax the right way to press them effortlessly, though.

6) I loathed the keyboard on the K2, and so far I loathe the keyboard on Lomax. But i didn't buy a Kindle to type on, and I don't do it much. It's a pity the keyboard isn't improved, but not a big deal.

7) I feel like a Southern plantation owner selling his obedient slave Downriver, but I still think getting the improvements of the K3 at a minimal net cost after selling my K2 will be a very worthwhile purchase. I will miss my K2 in sentimental moments, but I won't miss the 3G connection._


----------



## lesedi

_sniff, sniff_

My K3, _The Venerable Bede_, arrived today. With joy I opened it, plugged it in, yada, yada, yada we all know the drill.

And as I read the _User's Guide_, I began to notice a problem on the screen - in the lower left quadrant, a section of the screen fades out. It's legible - sort of - but a problem nonetheless.

_sniff, sniff_

I called Kindle CS, spoke with a marvelous man named Derek had me restart _The Venerable Bede_, alas to no avail. So my young K3 must return to his maker.

However Derek - may his tribe increase! - worked the Amazon magic and I'll have my "new" The Venerable Bede tomorrow! (He said they reserved a few Kindles just for situations like mine). I'm grateful for Amazon CS staff like Derek.

Cherie


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I can't say enough good things about Amazon CS, not to mention Kindle CS. Every time I've had an issue, they've treated me like a king.



lesedi said:


> _sniff, sniff_
> 
> My K3, _The Venerable Bede_, arrived today. With joy I opened it, plugged it in, yada, yada, yada we all know the drill.
> 
> And as I read the _User's Guide_, I began to notice a problem on the screen - in the lower left quadrant, a section of the screen fades out. It's legible - sort of - but a problem nonetheless.
> 
> _sniff, sniff_
> 
> I called Kindle CS, spoke with a marvelous man named Derek had me restart _The Venerable Bede_, alas to no avail. So my young K3 must return to his maker.
> 
> However Derek - may his tribe increase! - worked the Amazon magic and I'll have my "new" The Venerable Bede tomorrow! (He said they reserved a few Kindles just for situations like mine). I'm grateful for Amazon CS staff like Derek.
> 
> Cherie


----------



## Tip10

Claw -- out of curiosity what font, and line spacing are you using.  I switched to Sans Serif and medium spacing and found it to be even clearer than the defaults.

I had planned on reading with it nekkid and using a sleeve but went ahead and ordered the non-lighted Amazon case this morning for delivery tomorrow.  I'm hoping it'll make it more comfortable holding -- like you I've not quite got a comfortable grip on the thing yet. But as I remember back, I kind of had the same issues with trying to read on my K2 nekkid.  Right now I've adopted a grip with pinky and thumb in front and three fingers behind grip with pinky coming up just in front of the space-bar and thumb resting lightly on the page forward button.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Tip10 said:


> Claw -- out of curiosity what font, and line spacing are you using. I switched to Sans Serif and medium spacing and found it to be even clearer than the defaults.
> 
> I had planned on reading with it nekkid and using a sleeve but went ahead and ordered the non-lighted Amazon case this morning for delivery tomorrow. I'm hoping it'll make it more comfortable holding -- like you I've not quite got a comfortable grip on the thing yet. But as I remember back, I kind of had the same issues with trying to read on my K2 nekkid. Right now I've adopted a grip with pinky and thumb in front and three fingers behind grip with pinky coming up just in front of the space-bar and thumb resting lightly on the page forward button.


I hadn't thought of trying the pinky in front. I did try the pinky below, supporting the Kindle, and it worked nicely one-handed, but my pinky isn't that strong, and this wouldn't be a good position for long-term reading.

I'm using the default settings....Quick tries of the other two fonts didn't show any improvement. I did switch to a smaller font size (I'm using the third-from-smallest, and experimented with second-from-smallest) and found that my middle-aged eyes liked the larger font setting. I think the text is larger than what I was using on my K2, but combined with the improved contrast Amazon continually (and correctly) brags about, it does make reading easier.


----------



## CandyTX

I'm not a san serif fan. I've been using condensed on 4th font size, line spacing small. If I'm tired and not wearing my glasses, I have to go up a font size, but so far I'm pretty happy with that.


----------



## CaroleC

Woo-hoo!! It's HERE!! And it's charging right now.

It arrived two hours ago, but I only just now got my hands on it. I discovered that it had been delivered when checking my order over at my friend's house. But it took us a while to get back to my house because of flooded streets. It is nicely packaged so that it didn't get at all wet (plus, my front porch is covered except for rain blowing in).

First impressions - - wow, that smell is a lot stronger than I had expected from reading the other posts! I'm glad that I read them, though, because I know it will dissipate in a little while.

It's small. I really like the next (page) key, which seems easier to operate than those on the k2i and DXG. The next key is not noisy, either. The back does not seem that rubbery or rubberized - - maybe a little bit. A skin might work on it (I'm sure Decalgirl will make the right decision on that, though. LOL)

Attached are the obligatory "first look just as the box was first opened" photo, and two of my K3 with my k2i Oberon black sky dragon cover. You can see that the cover will be too big but I just thought someone might be curious as to how much too big, so here you go. I'll post again after it finishes charging and I get some books loaded.


----------



## bordercollielady

Mine arrived today while I  was work. Its so cute..and I love the graphite color. I also received my  Amazon Burgundy cover  without the light which is perfect  too!  Haven't done any  reading yet (its  charging)  but the screen contrast is definitely better. Its worth the wait!  Very  very  happy.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I'd forgotten the comments about the smell, I never noticed any smell at all!


----------



## CaroleC

The Hooded Claw said:


> I'd forgotten the comments about the smell, I never noticed any smell at all!


I am not that sensitive to smells, but when I first unpackaged it mine smelled so strongly I would have noticed it six feet away. It was enough to knock over a horse. It doesn't seem to smell at all any more, though.


----------



## Cindy416

Mine didn't smell at all when I opened the box. Glad to hear that the odor dissipates.


----------



## EllenR

Yippeee! My son's K3 arrived! WhooHOO. Love the cover too. I didn't notice any smell, fortunately.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Someone asked about the red color of Amazon's cover. . . . .it's very nearly the same red as the Oberon covers. . . . .Betsy, Susan, and I met for a late lunch and Betsy took multiple pictures of the K1, K2, and K3 plus covers for comparison purposes. . . .After she feeds her husband I'm sure she'll post 'em.

(She was going to do it from there but she couldn't get her iPad away from Susan's DD. . . . )


----------



## amafan

No smell when I opened the box so i don't know what to say about that. I just got my Chocolate Brown lighted Kindle cover. I was a little worried about how it would look with my graphite 3G+WiFi. Answer: It looks great. Match made in heaven. The cover looks good, works like a champ. The whole combination is almost overwhelming. I gave my wife a guided tour. She was adamant in the past that she wanted no part of ebook readers. Her experience was based on my K1 , which I loved but now seems downright clunky compared to this. Bottom line, I see another kindle user in our household in the near future.


----------



## stanghla

My new K3 arrived in Canada, a whole 3 days earlier than they said it would get here....it's going to be a great weekend now.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

Yay! Mr. Brown just left and my K3 is plugged in.   I also put it in the lighted pink cover right away. I LOVE the dark gray interior of the cover. 

However... I cannot get it to connect to our Wifi.   I've entered the 8 million character password, made sure to select WPA2 and DHCP. No dice. I've entered that dang password three different times now.  Wahhhhhh.. all I want to do is READ.


----------



## akpak

I didn't notice any odor from the K3 itself, but hoo boy did the USB cable have a serious "new electronic" smell


----------



## Dan

I had to be REAL careful putting on that cover in fact I did it wrong at first luckily no damage was done and I was able to do it correctly.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Dan said:


> I had to be REAL careful putting on that cover in fact I did it wrong at first luckily no damage was done and I was able to do it correctly.


Well, there was a little booklet that told you how. . .in 6 different languages!


----------



## Kindle-lite

amafan... how does your chocolate brown cover look compared to the color photo on the Amazon site?  I am trying to decide between the chocolate and the black.


----------



## EllenR

KimberlyinMN said:


> Yay! Mr. Brown just left and my K3 is plugged in.  I also put it in the lighted pink cover right away. I LOVE the dark gray interior of the cover.
> 
> However... I cannot get it to connect to our Wifi.  I've entered the 8 million character password, made sure to select WPA2 and DHCP. No dice. I've entered that dang password three different times now. Wahhhhhh.. all I want to do is READ.


Try a different location in your home and see if that works. I had no trouble connecting to ours.


----------



## Anne

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, there was a little booklet that told you how. . .in 6 different languages!


That is true there is a little booklet.


----------



## CaroleC

akpak said:


> I didn't notice any odor from the K3 itself, but hoo boy did the USB cable have a serious "new electronic" smell


Maybe it was the cable!! I don't know - - I was more interested in taking the photos in my post above, than in sniffing. It's pretty much gone now, fortunately. Yes, it was like a "new electronic" smell.


----------



## Jeff

Take me off the waiting list, please. My wife walked outside and found a package from Amazon on the front porch.


----------



## crebel

Jeff said:


> Take me off the waiting list, please. My wife walked outside and found a package from Amazon on the front porch.


Hurrah! Now you don't have to eat worms.


----------



## Steph H

Finally got home from work a little bit ago and was able to put my hands on my lovely little brown box. First off, any boxes coming into this house must go through multiple CAT scans for security.


Ziggy checks things out


Pixie takes his turn

The box was then opened, necessitating another CAT scan.


Everything okay, Pixie?

I definitely noticed the 'new electronics plastic' smell, but seeing comments here about the USB cord being the culprit, I couldn't say which it was for me; I thought it was the K3 because I noticed it when I picked up the K3 out of the box (after getting Pixie's okay of course ) and held it up closer to my face, but maybe not (that also uncovered the USB cord and could have 'released' the smell from it, if it's the culprit).

Has anyone mentioned yet how tiny thing thing is? LOL Wow. Can't wait to see how it really is in action.

Oh, and the most fun about CAT scanning new boxes?? Getting to play with the small strip that rips off to open it.... 


Yay! A new toy!


----------



## Jeff

crebel said:


> Hurrah! Now you don't have to eat worms.


Hahaha. No, just my words and I'm used to doing that.


----------



## CaroleC

Steph, how ADORABLE!!!

And Jeff, how wonderful to find that box at the front door!! Hope you are having as much fun with your new k3 as I am.


----------



## DD

MeganW said:


> It's here, it's here! And here's my unboxing video if anyone wants to check it out: http://www.viddler.com/explore/MeganLWC/videos/3/


Great video, Megan. Thank you for this!

Can anyone tell me if the charging cable from the K2 will fit the K3? It looks like it should but I wanted to know for sure. I have an extra K2 cable that I leave at our FL house so that I don't have to remember to take it with me. It would be great if it worked for the K3.


----------



## Jeff

CaroleC said:


> And Jeff, how wonderful to find that box at the front door!! Hope you are having as much fun with your new k3 as I am.


Thanks, Carole. Congratulations to you and everyone who received their new reader.


----------



## kcrady

Tip10 said:


> I had planned on reading with it nekkid and using a sleeve but went ahead and ordered the non-lighted Amazon case this morning for delivery tomorrow. I'm hoping it'll make it more comfortable holding -- like you I've not quite got a comfortable grip on the thing yet.


Hey Tip10, the case does make the Kindle much more comfortable to hold on to - one handed reading felt a little awkward without it, but with it I'm good to go! Too bad you didn't opt for the lighted cover, that light is the best ereader light I've run across and my favorite thing about the Amazon covers. Now if I can just figure out how to get that light inside an Oberon Tree of Life I'll be all set.......


----------



## CaroleC

DD said:


> Can anyone tell me if the charging cable from the K2 will fit the K3? It looks like it should but I wanted to know for sure. I have an extra K2 cable that I leave at our FL house so that I don't have to remember to take it with me. It would be great if it worked for the K3.


Yes, I just checked and it fits.


----------



## kcrady

DD said:


> Can anyone tell me if the charging cable from the K2 will fit the K3? It looks like it should but I wanted to know for sure. I have an extra K2 cable that I leave at our FL house so that I don't have to remember to take it with me. It would be great if it worked for the K3.


I've been using my K2 cable ever since my K3 arrived - they're identical. Haven't even unpacked the new one yet


----------



## Jeff

I'm using a standard USB cable and it's working fine.


----------



## Kathy

I am glad so many have gotten theirs. I was surprised about the smell issue. Mine had no odor at all. I wonder what causes it?


----------



## elbowglitter

I noticed the smell too.  Couldn't figure out what it was!  

I went from the K1 to the K3, so I am completely delighted with the K3.  Size, contrast, collections (yes, not new to you K2 users).  I love all the font size/positioning options as well.  I downloaded my entire Kindle library (over 200 books) and it took very little time connected to WiFi (I got the 3G, but hooked up to my home network).

Checked out the Internet only to get to my Goodreads "To read" list and it was super easy to access.  Very happy with the new Kindle.

In fact, I think I'm off to read it right now!


----------



## Dan

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, there was a little booklet that told you how. . .in 6 different languages!


Pffft. I'm a guy I don't need no stinking book!!


----------



## Tip10

Okay -=- had no trouble at all connecting to my home network.

Connecting to my mobile hotspot, another story.  Seems Kindle does not support peer to peer WIFI networks.  Will have to do some more studying and working on it.  If anybody else is successful connecting via a WinMo or Android device I'd like to h3ear about it.

An kcrady -- thanks for the response on the cover -- I broke down this AM and went ahead and ordered one -- should be here tomorrow.
Hoping Nor4eve will do a rail system for the K3 -- sent them an e-mail several days ago but haven't heard a thing back from them.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

Just an update to my connecting to our home Wifi (I posted this in my law enforcement thread too). I had pasted our 8 million character password in a Word document and had broken it out into five character segments. BUT.. the password wasn't being accepted. I changed the font from Calibri to Cambria and found out that what I thought was a lowercase L was actually the number one. SO... I just thought I'd share my "solution". (Even Times New Roman has these two looking pretty much identical to me.) WHEW.

Yes, I had an emotional breakdown. Seriously. All the anticipation of waiting for the Kindle. It arrives... and I couldn't connect. My poor dogs, they don't like it when I cry. All is well again. (And the sheriff made me laugh.)

http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=34050.new;topicseen#new


----------



## rockisdead

Hi,anyone in canada received kindle3 3g,could you please tell me if you could access hotmail or gmail mailbox with 3G service,if you could I will order 3g version,otherwise I would go for wifi only.

thanks in advance


----------



## DD

CaroleC said:


> Yes, I just checked and it fits.


Great. Thanks, Carole. Now, I don't have to buy an extra.


----------



## CaroleC

KimberlyinMN said:


> Just an update to my connecting to our home Wifi (I posted this in my law enforcement thread too). I had pasted our 8 million character password in a Word document and had broken it out into five character segments. BUT.. the password wasn't being accepted. I changed the font from Calibri to Cambria and found out that what I thought was a lowercase L was actually the number one. SO... I just thought I'd share my "solution". (Even Times New Roman has these two looking pretty much identical to me.) WHEW.
> 
> Yes, I had an emotional breakdown. Seriously. All the anticipation of waiting for the Kindle. It arrives... and I couldn't connect. My poor dogs, they don't like it when I cry. All is well again. (And the sheriff made me laugh.)
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=34050.new;topicseen#new


Kimberly, I am so sorry this happened and it would have stressed me out a lot, too! Glad that all is well, now.

I was really surprised at how easy it was to connect to my home Wi-Fi. First, I wasn't sure what I used for the password since I set up my wi-fi network quite a while back. And then, it seemed to me that I had told the router to just recognize certain devices that I had listed. But apparently not, because on my very first attempt, bingo! It connected. I am totally amazed. Took me about 2 seconds so what a huge relief.


----------



## stevenj1224

My graphite 3G K3 and lighted black cover arrived today!  Very happy with it overall.  (July 29 Prime order with 1-day shipping to VA.)  I went from "shipping soon" with no CC charge yesterday evening to having it on my front porch today.  The emails arrived last night....I think it takes awhile for the emails, etc, to catch up with the actual shipping of the order.

Initial thoughts:
I really like:  Clarity, contrast and readability of default font....ease of connecting to my home wireless network....increased speed....the lighted cover is great!  Also, all my books were archived on my K3 and awaiting a fast and easy transfer.
Not so sure about:  Overall I like the new 4-way controller button, but sometimes I have problems with my thumb when I intend to move the cursor down, but hit the "back" button below instead.  Also, it was a pain connecting to wi-fi at Chick-fil-A this evening, which required a web registration via the K3...eventually gave up and just went back to 3G there.

Hope all of you still waiting receive your K3s soon.....its worth the wait!


----------



## stanghla

rockisdead said:


> Hi,anyone in canada received kindle3 3g,could you please tell me if you could access hotmail or gmail mailbox with 3G service,if you could I will order 3g version,otherwise I would go for wifi only.
> 
> thanks in advance


Fellow Canadian K3 owner here and I can connect to hotmail with my 3g with no problem.


----------



## joolz

MeganW said:


> Congratulations!! Mine was just delivered too, but I haven't had time to do anything w/it but charge it. If you ordered one of the new Amazon covers, would you mind posting a picture of it when you have time? I'm thinking of ordering the green one. Thanks!


I tried and I could not get an accurate pic of the color to save my life. It's significantly brighter and yellower than the Amazon pic, which has a gray tone to it. Almost a Kermit the Frog green. Hmm... maybe I just found my K's name!


----------



## MeganW

joolz said:


> I tried and I could not get an accurate pic of the color to save my life. It's significantly brighter and yellower than the Amazon pic, which has a gray tone to it. Almost a Kermit the Frog green. Hmm... maybe I just found my K's name!


I know it's hard to get a good, accurate picture when you're trying to capture the color, but I appreciate you trying! You may have inadvertently talked me into the cover when you said it's almost a Kermit the Frog green. I love Kermie... I'm a fan from way back.  Thanks!


----------



## coreyann

Got my K3 and I LOVE it.  I have the K2 and while I adored it this one kicks that one's booty.  The clarity is ridiculously crisp and awesome.  I also got a pink lighted cover and am loving that too!  Nice not to have to clip on a light anymore!


----------



## Cindy416

MeganW said:


> I know it's hard to get a good, accurate picture when you're trying to capture the color, but I appreciate you trying! You may have inadvertently talked me into the cover when you said it's almost a Kermit the Frog green. I love Kermie... I'm a fan from way back.  Thanks!


Yes, you are. I thought of you when joolz used the "K" name. .

Great unboxing video!


----------



## B-Kay 1325

sequin said:


> B-Kay, I considered the Burgundy Red cover, but really want burgundy more than red. How would you describe it... more red, or more burgundy?


I'm sorry I haven't responded sooner but have been out all day since getting off work and have only been home a short while and trying to catch up with this thread.

As far as the color, IMHO, it is very true to the description (Burgundy Red) as a matter of fact it is almost identical to the Oberon Red Ginkgo K2 cover I have only the Oberon is a bit brighter. I was very pleased to see the deep rich color, I would say more Burgundy not what I would call "fire engine red". (It even matches my car). LOL The light is very convenient and doesn't get in the way and right now I don't anticipate getting another cover, I'm really liking this one.


----------



## CaroleC

I have been reading on my k3 for most of the evening, despite my post count. LOL  Anyway, I wanted to report that I really like the new button arrangement and I like dealing with numbers through the "Sym" key. For me it is faster than looking for the number keys and typing them in.

The pearl screen is every bit as nice as the one on my DXG, and this makes reading so enjoyable. Wi-fi was easy to set up. I love the new, smaller, lighter body of the k3. 

Now I just have to decide on a cover!


----------



## muggle

I'm not totally loving the new placement of the page turn buttons, but can I just say that the screen ROCKS!  I feel like I could cut my fingers on the sharpness the resolution and contrast is amazing!


----------



## Steph H

Oh, this is nifty....I remember seeing it mentioned, but seeing it in action of course is different.  You can 'view downloading items' now from a menu option, so if you're downloading a bunch of books at one time as you transition between Kindles, you can use that to see the progress, how many are still in process of being downloaded, etc.

Gosh, my wifi is pretty speedy on this little guy....


----------



## Cindy416

Steph H said:


> Oh, this is nifty....I remember seeing it mentioned, but seeing it in action of course is different. You can 'view downloading items' now from a menu option, so if you're downloading a bunch of books at one time as you transition between Kindles, you can use that to see the progress, how many are still in process of being downloaded, etc.
> 
> Gosh, my wifi is pretty speedy on this little guy....


I used that feature a lot while my wi-fi sped along downloading my archived books. I was amazed how quickly each book downloaded.


----------



## Addie

Got mine! I ordered my graphite 3G/wifi on the 28th with 2-day shipping. I hoped it would arrive early in the morning because I had to leave for a job at 3pm. Of course it arrived as soon as I left.  I briefly came home, opened the box, plugged it in, and then had to leave again. Now I'm finally home and will take a few minutes to look at it before heading to bed. And of course tomorrow is a full day for me. Why couldn't I have been this busy when I was waiting for it?

Anyway, first impression is that I love it and am pleased with my purchase. I had little doubt of that, though. I love the Pearl screen. I'm excited to read a book on it! I do feel like I'm abandoning my K2, but it's going to a good home.

Now I have to get a case ...


----------



## CAR

Got my Kindle 3 and Black lighted cover this afternoon. Very happy with both, the light works very well and adds very little thickness to the cover. Already loaded over 250 books on it, did not seem to slow it down at all, it's very zippy. I used WPA2 with a very long key and no problems at all, the Wifi is very fast. Books were loading as fast as I could click to download them from Amazon. Did notice the smell from the power adapter, using the K2 power adapter prefer that one anyways. One thing I did notice was the page turn buttons on the right side were very quiet, ones on the left made some noise. It is amazing how small they made the Kindle 3, very nice looking too! 

Little things make the difference, the way they did the power light is amazing.  Lots of thought went into this design. Don't get me started on how great the text and contrast looks  

Chuck


----------



## intinst

Got my K3!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

And did you wake up LL when you got home. . . .'cause she said she wanted to be there when you opened it?


----------



## history_lover

My first thoughts - keep in mind this is my first Kindle and I've been reading on my iPhone and laptop since Christmas so that's all I have to compare it to.

I was a little worried when someone mentioned that the screen was very dark in comparison to a backlit screen and being used to a backlit screen (and not having any eye strain from it), I was concerned I wouldn't like the eInk. But it seems fine in the daylight even with half the blinds in our living room closed. I found it very easy to read, which I'm sure is no surprise to any of you. 

I did not have as much as an urge to touch the screen for navigation as I thought I would but I DID feel like the navigation was slow in comparison to a touch screen. Especially with the screen or part of it flashing to black every time I click something, compared to the iPhone, I feel like it's regressive technology. I'm hoping that now that I've set up my collections and downloaded most of the books I wanted to from my archive that I won't need to do much in the way of navigating any more anyway.

I've managed to accidentally bump the turn page button 3 times already. I seem to want to hold/carry it with my left thumb placed right over the lower page turn button so as soon as I grip it, it clicks. I hope I just have to get used to where the buttons are and that won't continue to be a problem. I know you want the buttons to be in an easily reachable place so turning the pages isn't difficult but you also don't want to be constantly turning pages by accident and losing your place.

Combined with the cover, it's a little heavier than I expected - definitely heavier than an average paperback book, probably more the weight of a hardback even though it's dimensions aren't bigger than a paperback. The main reason I switched to ebooks was because of the strain holding a book open was putting on my hands so I'm a little concerned about the weight but I usually rest my book/phone on a pillow while reading any way so hopefully it won't be a problem.

For the most part, it's really cool. The main reason I bought it was because the iPhone screen was kind of small to ideally read on (though it didn't strain my eyes, it was annoying to have to try the pages every 3 seconds) but my laptop was too big to "curl up with". This is the perfect size and even though I don't need it, I'm impressed with the eInk. 

As for the cover - I suddenly had a concern when I put the Kindle in it that it would press down on the buttons but it doesn't so I was pleased with that. I love that it's hard and protective but the binding is still loose enough that I can fold it backwards and wrap the elastic around it to hold it open. The light is definitely brighter in the top right hand corner and darker in the bottom left - but it is all still easily readable for me. I do feel the light is a little stiff to slide in and out of the cover but I suppose that's better than it being flimsy and weak.

I know this topic is already really long and I'm sure most, if not all questions have been answered but if anyone has anymore, just ask!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I  have noticed another thing about the K3.  

On the K1, if a book had a long name, it is truncated on the home screen list.  But if you put the cursor at it, the continuation of the full title would show up in smaller type just below.

I understood they'd removed that with the K2, so that you only ever saw the truncated title.

It's back for the K3.


Also:  you have heard there is no dedicated row of numbers.  But they are there via the Sym key or using Alt on the top row of letters :QWERTYUIOP

With the K1, and presumably the K2, which has a row of numbers you could 'type' a number to get to a specific page of your home screen.

You can still do that.  Hold the Alt and type the appropriate letter from the QWERTY row.  The 'search' oval will come up at the bottom and say "click to go to page 6. . . you can even use two numbers if you have more than 10 pages.  It's one more step, but good to know it can be done.


----------



## intinst

Ann in Arlington said:


> And did you wake up LL when you got home. . . .'cause she said she wanted to be there when you opened it?


She was still up when I got home. (barely awake tho) My first impression after only using a Klassic for 18 months? It's so tiny! I had to put a couple squares of Velcro on it and put it in my K1 Oberon cover before I felt safe from dropping it. Quite a change, but I am sure I'll love it too.


----------



## mpmilestogo

I just received my Kindle 3 after traveling with the Kindle 2 many many times to Singapore and India, Japan, Vietnam, etc. My take is that the Kindle 3 has a sharper display, easier to hold and the forward and back page keys make a bit more sense now. The display is super crisp although I have not used it outside. The other thing I am very thankful for is not changing to some proprietary USB connection. I own a cellpod charger which I use with my android phone, mp3 player, and previously with the kindle 2. Now I can stay with a travel friendly 6 port charger when I have to charge it. I added in about 40 books to the new one and intend on keeping both the devices for awhile.

Traveling should be even easier and I can carry more books with me. Looks great thus far.


----------



## pinkcloud

i ordered 2 K3s, on the same day, July 29, about 10 hours appart.  I changed the shipping to 2 day on one of them after the fact, so my first showed up on Thursday, Aug 26.  the second one was scheduled for estimated delivery on Aug. 30.  I actually got a "shipped" email last night, with Aug 30 delivery date.

it just showed up at my door!  so, for those anxiously waiting--there is still hope for a small miracle!  i got the free 2-day ship on both of them, both were shipped via Lasership.  i'm in northern VA, if that matters.

enjoy your kindles!


----------



## Lisa M.

I'm crossing my fingers for just this miracle! I finally got an email, checked the tracking and it says that the estimated delivery is Monday. BUT... I paid for next day delivery, and when I look at the details I see that my kindle left Buffalo this morning, and Buffalo is only two hours away!! So my K3 is likely in Rochester, I hope on a truck out for delivery and the website hasn't updated yet!!


----------



## LauraB

I don't know where to post this, and I hate to start yet another thread, so I'm going to post it here. Mods feel free to move this post if I'm in the wrong neighborhood. 

My k3 has two dictionaries. The New Oxford American Dictionary and The Oxford Dictionary of English. Does everyone's have two? And I wonder which it searches? I checked in settings and so far haven't found a way to choose which one I want.


----------



## history_lover

LauraB said:


> I don't know where to post this, and I hate to start yet another thread, so I'm going to post it here. Mods feel free to move this post if I'm in the wrong neighborhood.
> 
> My k3 has two dictionaries. The New Oxford American Dictionary and The Oxford Dictionary of English. Does everyone's have two? And I wonder which it searches? I checked in settings and so far haven't found a way to choose which one I want.


Yes, mine has two - it says someone in the user guide that the default is the American one but you can change it if you want.


----------



## LauraB

thanks.


----------



## Linjeakel

Finally got my K3 this morning. It's so tiny! I have a K2 and when you look at the measurements it doesn't seem like it will be that much smaller, but the impression is of a much smaller compact device. I love the new screen as expected (I have a DXG) and I suppose I'll get used to the new button layout - though I'm hampered there by going backwards and forwards to a DXG as I use both everyday.

The response speed is definitely faster than the K2 and downloading using wi-fi is very fast. Using the browser is still more clunky than using a computer, obviously, but the speed has definitely improved, though I've only had an opportunity to use it via wi-fi. 3G browsing may not have improved so much.

The one thing I'm really not liking at the moment are the page turn buttons - not the position or even the size of them, but the fact that they've reversed the innovation on the K2 of inward pressing buttons and gone back to the K1 design of outward ones. Already I've pressed the page forward button countless times while just holding the device. It's driving me mad. Why on earth would they go back to something they had previously gone to the trouble of changing because of all the complaints about it? The only way to keep my thumb off the button is to move it so far in that it's encroaching on the screen. I could try to get used to holding it lower, but that means I can't press the button when I actually _want_ to turn the page without moving my hand each time. I can't tell you how incredibly frustrated I am by this. It's by far the most disappointing thing I've come across on the K3 so far.


----------



## ganmabest111

I ordered my first Kindle yesterday and it should be a few weeks before delivery. My question--is the more expensive and heavier lighted case necessary if I don't intend to read in unlit areas? Because of carpel tunnel in both wrists, would it be a better idea to get their plain leather case for protection or try to find a padded lighter case? any suggestions as to where to search? Thanks.


----------



## Cindy416

I have inadvertently hit the page turn buttons a few times, but am sure that I won't have a problem with that after I finally get my K3 in an Oberon.


----------



## mooshie78

ganmabest111 said:


> I ordered my first Kindle yesterday and it should be a few weeks before delivery. My question--is the more expensive and heavier lighted case necessary if I don't intend to read in unlit areas? Because of carpel tunnel in both wrists, would it be a better idea to get their plain leather case for protection or try to find a padded lighter case? any suggestions as to where to search? Thanks.


No need for the expensive lighted case unless you need the light. Just get a lighter and cheaper case. I love the M-Edge go for my K2, not sure if they're K3 case designs are out yet.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

ganmabest111 said:


> I ordered my first Kindle yesterday and it should be a few weeks before delivery. My question--is the more expensive and heavier lighted case necessary if I don't intend to read in unlit areas? Because of carpel tunnel in both wrists, would it be a better idea to get their plain leather case for protection or try to find a padded lighter case? any suggestions as to where to search? Thanks.


I just weighed my K3 and lighted cover - exactly one pound. To me, it doesn't feel all that heavy. I have rheumatoid arthritis (mostly in my index fingers and thumbs) and this does not bother that. I would be curious to find out how much the K3 and the non-lighted cover weigh together.


----------



## mooshie78

KimberlyinMN said:


> I would be curious to find out how much the K3 and the non-lighted cover weigh together.


I think amazon lists weight of cases in the product descriptions. So you could weigh your K3 out of the case (or look up it's weight on amazon) then just add the weight of cases too it.

I wouldn't expect much weight difference as I doubt the light adds much weight. More just a matter of not needing to pay for the lighted case if you don't need the light. If one doesn't need the light, get a cheaper case and put the extra money toward books!


----------



## bordercollielady

I'm reading my first book on the K3 right now.  I actually preferred the  K1 buttons which pushed away - but something still feels strange holding the K3 and turning pages.  Trying to figure out what.. but  I think its due to the smallness of the K3.  To avoid not hitting the buttons,  I am putting my thumb under the right page turn  button so my right hand is kinda bent around (hard to explain).   I'm sure this will all feel comfy once I'm used to it.  and  I  ADORE the screen contrast - but it is different.


----------



## ganmabest111

Thanks for you replies, Mooshie and Kimberly. I have been jotting down names of sites selling cases and will be checking them out after the "baby" is delivered by UPS.


----------



## Cindy416

Is anyone else trying to decide if they can wait a month or so for a cover? (I want another Oberon.) I much prefer to have my Kindle protected by a cover, so using my wonderful little K3 without one makes me a bit nervous. (Plus, it's hard to find a place to grasp it without touching a button.)


----------



## Steph H

Ann in Arlington said:


> On the K1, if a book had a long name, it is truncated on the home screen list. But if you put the cursor at it, the continuation of the full title would show up in smaller type just below.
> 
> I understood they'd removed that with the K2, so that you only ever saw the truncated title.


Actually, they put it in for the K2 in the 2.5 software. Just an FYI.  That was something that bothered me when I got the K2 in early May just before 2.5 was issued to everyone, so I was really glad to see it added in.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

mooshie78 said:


> I think amazon lists weight of cases in the product descriptions. So you could weigh your K3 out of the case (or look up it's weight on amazon) then just add the weight of cases too it.
> 
> I wouldn't expect much weight difference as I doubt the light adds much weight. More just a matter of not needing to pay for the lighted case if you don't need the light. If one doesn't need the light, get a cheaper case and put the extra money toward books!


I think the weight listed is the shipping weight, not the actual weight of the cover. For example, the lighted cover shows the shipping weight is 15 ounces. That wouldn't be the actual weight of the cover. Although I'm sure the box weighs the same for each cover, so the regular cover would be 2 ounces lighter...


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh

I got my Kindle today! Super happy, although the cover is still in the mail. I suppose I'll have to hide it away from the world at large in the meantime...

Unpacking pictures are up on the blog


----------



## Kathy

AYY said:


> I got my Kindle today! Super happy, although the cover is still in the mail. I suppose I'll have to hide it away from the world at large in the meantime...
> 
> Unpacking pictures are up on the blog


Great pics. Glad you got it.


----------



## DD

sp said:


> I received my K3 yesterday, but it was actually _someone else's_ K3. It had someone else's name in the welcome letter, the name of the device was different, and it started downloading a bunch of books that were not mine. I considered calling Amazon CS, but figured it would be more of a hassle than it was worth yesterday, so instead I used the K3 to deactivate it from this other person's account, re-activated it to my account, and then went into my account on Amazon.com to deactivate the K3 it seemed to think I should have. Now, whoever gets "my" K3 should just show it as unactivated once it connects to the network.
> 
> After that issue, downloading my books was simple and I'm really enjoying the smaller form factor and better contrast.


Wow, that's strange. I never heard of that happening. I wonder if downloading the other person's books and then deregistering it uses up one of their licenses for those books. Maybe you should tell CS to make sure it doesn't affect the other person's account. I know you have no obligation to do that, but it would be very nice of you.


----------



## 4Katie

> The one thing I'm really not liking at the moment are the page turn buttons - not the position or even the size of them, but the fact that they've reversed the innovation on the K2 of inward pressing buttons and gone back to the K1 design of outward ones. Already I've pressed the page forward button countless times while just holding the device. It's driving me mad. Why on earth would they go back to something they had previously gone to the trouble of changing because of all the complaints about it? The only way to keep my thumb off the button is to move it so far in that it's encroaching on the screen. I could try to get used to holding it lower, but that means I can't press the button when I actually want to turn the page without moving my hand each time. I can't tell you how incredibly frustrated I am by this. It's by far the most disappointing thing I've come across on the K3 so far.


This is my biggest concern. I'll have to wait and see...


----------



## 4Katie

> I would be curious to find out how much the K3 and the non-lighted cover weigh together.


Amazon's shipping weight lists the lighted cover as 1.6 ounces heavier than the non-lighted cover. That's so small that I went a head and ordered the lighted cover.


----------



## mooshie78

4Katie said:


> This is my biggest concern. I'll have to wait and see...


Wow, I hadn't heard they went back to outward pressing buttons until just now. Makes me extra glad I decided to stick with the K2 as I hated the outward pressing buttons on the K1 as I bumped them all the time, and hated having to hold it down by the keyboard to not bump them etc.


----------



## booknut

mooshie78 said:


> I think amazon lists weight of cases in the product descriptions. So you could weigh your K3 out of the case (or look up it's weight on amazon) then just add the weight of cases too it.
> 
> I wouldn't expect much weight difference as I doubt the light adds much weight. More just a matter of not needing to pay for the lighted case if you don't need the light. If one doesn't need the light, get a cheaper case and put the extra money toward books!


The lighted cover weighs 7.8 ounces, the non-lighted cover is 5.5. Also despite saying the wifi only kindle weighs 8.5 ounces, mine seems to weigh 7.8 ounces. I like that! And I have seen others say that the 3g kindle weighs roughly 8.1 ounces. Anyway my wifi kindle with non lighted cover comes to 13.3 ounces so not bad at all. About the same as a lot of my trade paperbacks.


----------



## PinkKindle

IT'S HERE!

USPS delivered it today, as promised. I'm not sure exactly what time it got here, because I first checked my mailbox at 1:30 (mail never comes before 2:00 - 3:00), and it was already there and the box was feeling a lot warmer than I'd have liked . . . however, it's working perfectly and doesn't seem any worse for wear. 

It's beautiful, and so little!! Oh this is so exciting. It fits great in the lighted case, which also works perfectly (I have yet to check it in full dark, but I did verify that the light turns on and off just fine). The screen resolution is fantastic! Also, when I went to check about setting up WiFi, it already had my Verizon MiFi (3G hotspot) network detected, and all I had to do was put in my password -- so no problem there! Since it's a 3G network I'm not sure it will be any better than just using the 3G, but it seemed to me that the one book I've downloaded so far came pretty fast (and AT&T does not work well at my house!). I probably could have just gotten the WiFi only, but oh well. It didn't look like it was registered to me at first, but after sitting for a couple minutes it did show my name and my personalized welcome letter and transferring content letter and archives had arrived (that was before I set up the WiFi, so probably just AT&T 3G being slow).

And I LOVE the new screen. The book I'm reading right now was one where it doesn't show the font hack (Topaz?), and it looks soooo much better on the K3. I also love how the top bar goes away while reading -- it just makes the screen seem so much bigger!!

I'm so happy it's finally here!! The wait was really worth it!

_(same post posted in the Shipping Soon thread and the Got Your K3 thread)_


----------



## intinst

I don't have any problem withe the page turn buttons, my complaint is that it is just so tiny! I was afraid I would drop it. Once I put it in my K1 Oberon Velcro cover, everything is fine. It gives me room for my hand and lets me turn pages with my thumb like I do with my Klassic.


----------



## BK

ganmabest111 said:


> I ordered my first Kindle yesterday and it should be a few weeks before delivery. My question--is the more expensive and heavier lighted case necessary if I don't intend to read in unlit areas? Because of carpel tunnel in both wrists, would it be a better idea to get their plain leather case for protection or try to find a padded lighter case? any suggestions as to where to search? Thanks.


congrats on getting a Kindle and welcome to the boards. You'll love both!

I have wrist issues, too (arthritis), and I find it easier to hold my Kindle 2 withOUT the case, with a Mighty Brite light clipped on. I only use the case when I'm taking it somewhere.

Where in S GA are you? I grew up in Columbus.

Bonnie


----------



## DD

ganmabest111 said:


> I ordered my first Kindle yesterday and it should be a few weeks before delivery. My question--is the more expensive and heavier lighted case necessary if I don't intend to read in unlit areas? Because of carpel tunnel in both wrists, would it be a better idea to get their plain leather case for protection or try to find a padded lighter case? any suggestions as to where to search? Thanks.


I don't have my K3 yet (Monday!!!) but my lighted cover arrived yesterday. It really is very lightweight. I also have carpal tunnel and arthritis. I think this is one of the lightest cover I've had and I've had Oberons, M-edge Executive, Noreve, and M-edge Go.

I really like the idea of having a light with me at all times. I've been in situations even in the daytime when light conditions in a room were not good for reading. Of course, I need a lot of light to be comfortable reading. I'll have to wait and see but I think the only reason I wouldn't keep this cover would be if the light wasn't adequate to light the whole screen.

It's sleek and simple and I like that because the K3 seems so sleek. I have loved my Oberons in the past but they are heavy, although beautiful. I'm not sure I'm going to get an Oberon this time. I don't know if I want to add the extra weight to this sleek Kindle. But I haven't held one yet. I might change my mind.


----------



## Pencepon

I got my new Kindle and its apple-green Amazon case yesterday, and all I can say is WOW! (I'd like to use a lot more exclamation points, but I took note of the important message posted by LibbyD so I will be conservative). Going from the first generation Kindle in an Oberon cover to this is like going from a tank to a Maserati! _*Not*_ that I am criticizing either of these products, as my original Kindle has given me more than two years of reading pleasure and my wine Celtic Hounds Oberon could not be more beautiful and protective. But I have to admit that I'm really liking the small, light, sleek and simple look and feel of the K3 in the Amazon cover. The cover seems to be sufficiently protective without adding a lot of bulk, and I love the lack of corners. I never did really like the idea of velcro either, so I think I might stick with my Amazon cover. And, an unemployed husband does figure into the financial picture as well...


----------



## lyndarogers

When you got to home, menu, turn pages does it flash black? I don't remember this from the K2 but then again I only had my K2 for two weeks before I sent back for K3.


----------



## DD

luvmy4brats said:


> I'm enjoying reading through and seeing all of you get your Kindles. Thanks for the heads up on the smell!
> 
> Fingers crossed mine will be waiting for me when I get home on Wednesday. (And that Hubs and the BRATs don't hide it)


For you, Heather!


----------



## CaroleC

DD said:


> [...] the K3 seems so sleek. I have loved my Oberons in the past but they are heavy, although beautiful. I'm not sure I'm going to get an Oberon this time. I don't know if I want to add the extra weight to this sleek Kindle. But I haven't held one yet. I might change my mind.


I don't think I want another Oberon for this one, much as I adore Oberons. I am thinking that perhaps just a padded sleeve might provide enough protection for my small, light K3. Whatever I get, I am wary of re-worked k2 covers. I want my k3 to be in something shorter than the equivalent for a k2. My k2 Oberon is 8.5" long, so I am hoping for something around 8" or 8.25" long instead.


----------



## DD

CaroleC said:


> I don't think I want another Oberon for this one, much as I adore Oberons. I am thinking that perhaps just a padded sleeve might provide enough protection for my small, light K3. Whatever I get, I am wary of re-worked k2 covers. I want my k3 to be in something shorter than the equivalent for a k2. My k2 Oberon is 8.5" long, so I am hoping for something around 8" or 8.25" long instead.


I'm kind of feeling the same way about an Oberon for this Kindle, Carole. I don't have it in my hands yet but it just seems too sleek and light for a heavy cover. I've received my red Amazon lighted cover and I really like the simplicity and lightness of it. I think I'll go minimalist with this one. Of course, I've been know to change my mind.


----------



## CaroleC

DD said:


> I'm kind of feeling the same way about an Oberon for this Kindle, Carole. I don't have it in my hands yet but it just seems to sleek and light for a heavy cover. I've received my red Amazon lighted cover and I really like the simplicity and lightness of it. I think I'll go minimalist with this one. Of course, I've been know to change my mind.


I have been thinking about the Amazon cover too, without the light, but I am one of those people who prefer corners to hinges in a cover. So, I am stuck in "wait-and-see" mode while the cover makers burn the midnight oil, trying to design and create new K3 covers. Well, assuming that they even HAVE their k3's yet! I am sure some of their K3's were probably delayed, just as yours was.  Anyway, I want to see what is available in a month if I can stand to wait.


----------



## ganmabest111

BK said:


> congrats on getting a Kindle and welcome to the boards. You'll love both!
> 
> I have wrist issues, too (arthritis), and I find it easier to hold my Kindle 2 withOUT the case, with a Mighty Brite light clipped on. I only use the case when I'm taking it somewhere.
> 
> Where in S GA are you? I grew up in Columbus.
> 
> Bonnie


Hi Bonnie,

I'm in Brunswick, GA (the Golden Isles--LOL) I appreciate all the replies from "ya'll" that have wrists problems. I may just be "caseless" until I decide which one would be best for me. I do have another question that I should have asked earlier--I thought the coverage in Brunswick was limited using T-Mobile so I chose the Wi-fi ($139). Now it's shown in dark blue using AT&T. I am debating changing my order to the Wi-fi 3G ($189) so I don't have to depend on my computer to download. Practically speaking, which Kindle would be the better option? One site said I could do "more on the internet" besides reading books. I wouldn't mind spending $50 more if that's true and I can learn to take advantage of these "extras"- LOLOL


----------



## Anne

DD said:


> I'm kind of feeling the same way about an Oberon for this Kindle, Carole. I don't have it in my hands yet but it just seems to sleek and light for a heavy cover. I've received my red Amazon lighted cover and I really like the simplicity and lightness of it. I think I'll go minimalist with this one. Of course, I've been know to change my mind.


I also like the simplicity and lightness of my Amazon lighted cover. I think I am just going to stick with this one. I love Oberon . I think this time I just want to stick with a lighter cover. I could change my mine at some point.


----------



## DD

CaroleC said:


> I have been thinking about the Amazon cover too, without the light, but I am one of those people who prefer corners to hinges in a cover. So, I am stuck in "wait-and-see" mode while the cover makers burn the midnight oil, trying to design and create new K3 covers. Well, assuming that they even HAVE their k3's yet! I am sure some of their K3's were probably delayed, just as yours was.  Anyway, I want to see what is available in a month if I can stand to wait.


That's wise, Carole. Don't rush into anything. BTW, I think I'm going to sell the replacement DXg Oberon Red Ginkgo cover that arrived after I sent my DXg back. I was going to hold onto it and "wait and see" if a Wi-Fi DXg was released soon. Then I started thinking there's no guarantee a redesigned DXg would fit in the Oberon cover. I'm going to list it here in the Buy/Sell Forum. The thing is gorgeous but It's sitting in a cabinet in my closet.  What do you think? Am I making the right decision? I trust your judgement, just knowing how you think from here on the boards.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

BTW, I didn't notice a smell at all with my K3 yesterday. 

HOWEVER... we went to a craft show this morning and I also noticed that even leaning into a barrel of potpourri and inhaling deeply, I also couldn't smell anything.  This leads me to believe that my nose is on the fritz due to allergies. I also noticed yesterday morning that after my hubby's shower, the bathroom smelled like toast instead of his soap. LOL


----------



## KimberlyinMN

ganmabest111 said:


> Hi Bonnie,
> 
> I'm in Brunswick, GA (the Golden Isles--LOL) I appreciate all the replies from "ya'll" that have wrists problems. I may just be "caseless" until I decide which one would be best for me. I do have another question that I should have asked earlier--I thought the coverage in Brunswick was limited using T-Mobile so I chose the Wi-fi ($139). Now it's shown in dark blue using AT&T. I am debating changing my order to the Wi-fi 3G ($189) so I don't have to depend on my computer to download. Practically speaking, which Kindle would be the better option? One site said I could do "more on the internet" besides reading books. I wouldn't mind spending $50 more if that's true and I can learn to take advantage of these "extras"- LOLOL


I think the only difference that you'd find is that if you aren't able to access wi-fi anywhere, you could use the 3G to connect. I think the wi-fi connection is faster than the 3G. (I could be wrong.) With the 3G, you can't do MORE with the internet... you can just potentially connect in more places.


----------



## chilady1

So here are my impressions of the new Kindle 3:

I LOVE THIS THING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

First, unlike others reporting a smell, I did not smell anything as I unboxed the unit
Second, the page turns are lighting FAST and I mean FAST! If you blink, you could miss it.
Third, the new buttons DO take some time to get use to. I keep going up along the side to find the HOME and MENU buttons. I know over time, that will dimish. I am a little sad about the number keys missing but the upside is that when you hit SYM the screen does stay open for as long as you need to enter numbers or symbols, so not to bad.
Fourth, the screen clarity and contrast is nothing short of AMAZING! I can't get over how much darker the letters look on the new Kindle. No more font hack for me, but I will be waiting on that screensaver hack. These dead authors get on my nerves.

I have spent the majority of the day, setting up my new baby and in addition, setting up my K2 for my husband. He says the first book he wants to read is Gunslinger in the Dark Tower series, which as a special WELCOME TO THE WORLD OF KINDLE, I went out and got the entire series for him. He can't wait!!!!

Overall, I am really enjoying the my new Kindle as others have posted it was SOOOOOO worth the wait. Nice job Amazon!

Just my two cents! Everyone have a great weekend.


----------



## CaroleC

DD said:


> That's wise, Carole. Don't rush into anything. BTW, I think I'm going to sell the replacement DXg Oberon Red Ginkgo cover that arrived after I sent my DXg back. I was going to hold onto it and "wait and see" if a Wi-Fi DXg was released soon. Then I started thinking there's no guarantee a redesigned DXg would fit in the Oberon cover. I'm going to list it here in the Buy/Sell Forum. The thing is gorgeous but It's sitting in a cabinet in my closet.  What do you think? Am I making the right decision? I trust your judgement, just knowing how you think from here on the boards.


Wow, I am flattered!! Thanks. 

I think you are making the right decision, DD. If you wait, and the next DX doesn't fit into it, you won't be able to sell it for as much then. Gosh, it is going to be hard for you to let go of such a beautiful case, though, I would imagine. Anyway that is what I probably would do. Who knows what the best answer is, though.


----------



## DD

CaroleC said:


> Wow, I am flattered!! Thanks.
> 
> I think you are making the right decision, DD. If you wait, and the next DX doesn't fit into it, you won't be able to sell it for as much then. Gosh, it is going to be hard for you to let go of such a beautiful case, though, I would imagine. Anyway that is what I probably would do. Who knows what the best answer is, though.


Thanks. Yes, you know how much I loved it. If I ever get the next model of the DX, I would choose this design again in a heartbeat. I think I'm going to go ahead and put up the listing.


----------



## CaroleC

DD said:


> Thanks. Yes, you know how much I loved it. If I ever get the next model of the DX, I would choose this design again in a heartbeat. I think I'm going to go ahead and put up the listing.


That's a good decision. I have no idea how much they sell for used, but you could sort of subtract what you get from the price of your K3! At least I would feel that was justified. For example, my K3 was $189 but if I got $100 from selling a cover, then it's like getting a K3 for $89. Hee hee!! Well, not really but anyway those Oberon DX covers are awfully expensive compared with the list price of a K3.


----------



## Dan

Posted this in another thread but count me in as an enabler now.  My Dad and Sis were checking out my Kindle and hinted they each want one for Christmas this year.


----------



## ganmabest111

KimberlyinMN said:


> I think the only difference that you'd find is that if you aren't able to access wi-fi anywhere, you could use the 3G to connect. I think the wi-fi connection is faster than the 3G. (I could be wrong.) With the 3G, you can't do MORE with the internet... you can just potentially connect in more places.


Thanks, Kimberley, I think I will stick with the wi-fi since I will probably do most of my "downloading" from home. If I want to "surf", I've always got my laptop! LOL Now I'm getting excited since I have definitely made my decision! LOLOL I appreciate your in-put!


----------



## Anne

DD said:


> That's wise, Carole. Don't rush into anything. BTW, I think I'm going to sell the replacement DXg Oberon Red Ginkgo cover that arrived after I sent my DXg back. I was going to hold onto it and "wait and see" if a Wi-Fi DXg was released soon. Then I started thinking there's no guarantee a redesigned DXg would fit in the Oberon cover. I'm going to list it here in the Buy/Sell Forum. The thing is gorgeous but It's sitting in a cabinet in my closet.  What do you think? Am I making the right decision? I trust your judgement, just knowing how you think from here on the boards.


DD: Did you send the new DX you just bought back?


----------



## Seamonkey

I've been enjoying the new baby.  I hope I get used to the 5 way; I have hit both Menu and Page Back a few times and sometimes when I want to quickly move down or up, I hit the center and that is tricky when they like to default to BUY.

Went through the three pages of Settings Menu and one feature I hadn't seen mentioned that could be of interest for anyone sight impaired.. VOICE GUIDE.. which uses the Kindle voice to read the menus, selectable items and descriptions out loud for you.


----------



## amafan

Kindle Snob said:


> amafan... how does your chocolate brown cover look compared to the color photo on the Amazon site? I am trying to decide between the chocolate and the black.


Its a little darker than my monitor shows on the cover on the site. It really is about the color of a Hershey's Milk Chocolate bar. It was between the black and brown for me too. I choose the brown because I am tired of black notebooks, folder, and sleeves. Non of the other colors appeal at all to me. Hope this helps.


----------



## DD

Anne said:


> DD: Did you send the new DX you just bought back?


Yes. I really loved it. It was a hard decision but when the K3 came out, I was still well within the 30 day period. I just kept thinking they might come out with a DX model with Wi-Fi also, or smaller page buttons on both side. If that happened, I would be upset, especially because I spent $379 on the DX. So, I sent it back and pre-ordered the K3.


----------



## DD

CaroleC said:


> That's a good decision. I have no idea how much they sell for used, but you could sort of subtract what you get from the price of your K3! At least I would feel that was justified. For example, my K3 was $189 but if I got $100 from selling a cover, then it's like getting a K3 for $89. Hee hee!! Well, not really but anyway those Oberon DX covers are awfully expensive compared with the list price of a K3.


Well, there are some that are more used than mine that sold for under $100 but they cost $118 when they first came out. Now they cost $130. So, I'm asking a little more.


----------



## DD

I'm having such fun reading all your initial impressions, especially the first time Kindle owners.  I can feel your excitement and it brings back pleasant memories of unwrapping my first K1 back in 2008.  I love that feeling of opening something brand new.  (My husband would say I'm addicted to that feeling!).


----------



## Kathy

I'm enjoying playing with my baby K, but can't wait for the cover. I am just so afraid of dropping it. I will only read in my comfortable chair and won't carry it anywhere. I'll be boating all day today and it will stay home. I hope they make the Guardian case for the K3 soon. I love to take it with me. It doesn't fit in the Trendy Digital case right. It moves around to much.


----------



## Anne

DD said:


> Yes. I really loved it. It was a hard decision but when the K3 came out, I was still well within the 30 day period. I just kept thinking they might come out with a DX model with Wi-Fi also, or smaller page buttons on both side. If that happened, I would be upset, especially because I spent $379 on the DX. So, I sent it back and pre-ordered the K3.


Thanks DD I was wondering why you had sent it back. You are right they may come out with a DX with Wi-Fi also.


----------



## jheydt

I got a K3 for my wife which will be replacing a K1.  I have a K2.  We got it Friday and I didn't notice any smell at all.  I didn't want to go thru this whole thread but wanted to state that I notice at the top of the screen there is no bar that shows battery level etc. like on the K2.  I assume somebody mentioned that.  

As to the case I thought I had ordered the one with the light but apparently not.  However, I read somewhere here that the light wasn't that bright and since my wife didn't have a light for the K1 she won't miss the light.

John


----------



## Ann in Arlington

jheydt said:


> I got a K3 for my wife which will be replacing a K1. I have a K2. We got it Friday and I didn't notice any smell at all. I didn't want to go thru this whole thread but wanted to state that I notice at the top of the screen there is no bar that shows battery level etc. like on the K2. I assume somebody mentioned that.


There is on the home page. . . .but not once you open and start reading a book. This is so more lines can be displayed on the page. While in a book, press 'menu' and, along the top it will show the book title, the time, and the battery charge. Then 'back' closes the menu.


----------



## CandyTX

@John - I actually really like the light on the cover. I'm not a huge fan of Amazon's covers, but they did a decent job on this one. It is not as bright in the opposite corner, but certainly lit very well, you can read it with no problem and there's no glare. Just thought I'd let you know another opinion  My only "ugh!" is that it's a little hard to pull out the light, but well, I guess that's better than it falling out


----------



## Kathy

The rain came and I can now go back to playing with Baby K. I have a feeling that is going to be her name. I thought the next page and previous page buttons might be a problem for me at first, but I have gotten use to them quickly. They are a lot quieter than my K2 buttons. At first I didn't think that I would like having the number keys on the symbol menu, but when I realized that I didn't have to exit out of the menu to type letters on the regular keyboard I had no problem with it. I've started creating my collections and I haven't had any issue downloading several books at a time. My home wifi setup was easy and it is connecting automatically when I turn on my wireless. I have great 3G coverage here so I'm not sure it is necessary at home, but when traveling I don't always have great 3G and I'll be able to use the hotel wifi. So far, I'm loving it and will be even happier once I have the cover.


----------



## Anne

Kathy said:


> The rain came and I can now go back to playing with Baby K. I have a feeling that is going to be her name. I thought the next page and previous page buttons might be a problem for me at first, but I have gotten use to them quickly. They are a lot quieter than my K2 buttons. At first I didn't think that I would like having the number keys on the symbol menu, but when I realized that I didn't have to exit out of the menu to type letters on the regular keyboard I had no problem with it. I've started creating my collections and I haven't had any issue downloading several books at a time. My home wifi setup was easy and it is connecting automatically when I turn on my wireless. I have great 3G coverage here so I'm not sure it is necessary at home, but when traveling I don't always have great 3G and I'll be able to use the hotel wifi. So far, I'm loving it and will be even happier once I have the cover.


I love the name Baby K


----------



## Kathy

Anne said:


> I love the name Baby K


As soon as I opened the box and picked her up she became Baby K.


----------



## Anne

Kathy said:


> As soon as I opened the box and picked her up she became Baby K.


It is perfect because the K3 is like the baby version of the Kindle.


----------



## Kindle-lite

Its a little darker than my monitor shows on the cover on the site. It really is about the color of a Hershey's Milk Chocolate bar. It was between the black and brown for me too. I choose the brown because I am tired of black notebooks, folder, and sleeves. Non of the other colors appeal at all to me. Hope this helps.

Thanks amafan! That helps a lot and I agree with you... am tired of all my black stuff too! Chocolate it is!


----------



## meglet

DD said:


> Yes. I really loved it. It was a hard decision but when the K3 came out, I was still well within the 30 day period. I just kept thinking they might come out with a DX model with Wi-Fi also, or smaller page buttons on both side. If that happened, I would be upset, especially because I spent $379 on the DX. So, I sent it back and pre-ordered the K3.


DD, I ordered a DX Graphite about the same time you did, I think, and even knowing the K3 was coming out, I kept mine. Most of my reading is at home, so while WiFi would be nice, it's the larger screen size that made me keep it. That said, now that I have the K3, I'm VERY impressed with the K3 screen vs. the DX Graphite screen. With the K2, I just never felt like I got enough words on the page (strange description, but really the best way to put it) so I was constantly paging, which really felt like it interrupted the flow of the plot. With the K3, they've revised the screen so much that even at the default font size, I will be paging less, and when I crank the K3 down to the smallest font and spacing and change to my preferred typeface, there is only about 1 1/2 paragraph difference between the K3 and the DXG. I'm going to put up a full set of comparison pics between all 3 of my Kindles later today, but here's a couple K3 vs DXG shots that I think will make you realize you made the right decision.

Default font size on both:

Kindle DX Graphite Vs Kindle 3 by Meghan A, on Flickr

Smallest font size on both, which I prefer:

Kindle DX Graphite and Kindle 3: tiny text by Meghan A, on Flickr


----------



## DD

meglet said:


> DD, I ordered a DX Graphite about the same time you did, I think, and even knowing the K3 was coming out, I kept mine. Most of my reading is at home, so while WiFi would be nice, it's the larger screen size that made me keep it. That said, now that I have the K3, I'm VERY impressed with the K3 screen vs. the DX Graphite screen. With the K2, I just never felt like I got enough words on the page (strange description, but really the best way to put it) so I was constantly paging, which really felt like it interrupted the flow of the plot. With the K3, they've revised the screen so much that even at the default font size, I will be paging less, and when I crank the K3 down to the smallest font and spacing and change to my preferred typeface, there is only about 1 1/2 paragraph difference between the K3 and the DXG. I'm going to put up a full set of comparison pics between all 3 of my Kindles later today, but here's a couple K3 vs DXG shots that I think will make you realize you made the right decision.


Meglet, this is very interesting and your pictures are







. Thank you so much for taking the time to do this comparison.

I really would buy another graphite DX is they come out with a Wi-Fi + 3G version. I also think they might reduce the overall size keeping the screen size the same, as they did with the K3, put page buttons on both sides, and replace the 5-way joystick controller with the newer design. Of course, these changes are totally in my own imagination. But if I were in charge of new development at Amazon, that's what I'd be working on.  My ideal Kindle situation would be, as you've said, to have the K3 for taking outside of the house with me and a DXg for using at home.


----------



## kcrady

I hope everyone that is getting a Kindle 3 today or in the next day or so will come post their happy dances here!  I've been enjoying this thread but it kind of fell off the radar over the past day or two...


----------



## Oregon Sal

kcrady said:


> I hope everyone that is getting a Kindle 3 today or in the next day or so will come post their happy dances here! I've been enjoying this thread but it kind of fell off the radar over the past day or two...


Got mine today! I know it's redundant but I am Happy, Happy, Happy!


----------



## PraiseGod13

Well... I'll re-create my post here also.... this was my:




























TH POST ON KINDLEBOARDS!

And, here is what happened to me at 2:*13* this afternoon:










As you can see... I had my UPS driver a little worried but that's okay. My fellow KindleBoarders understand! I'm absolutely loving my K3 so far. Having a little trouble getting some of my books to index... but connecting to our home Wi-Fi was a cinch! I'm graduating from a K1 so there are just no words to even express how much better the K3 is! I couldn't be happier!
And for all of my fellow first wave orderers who have received their K3s today.... both here in the U.S. and around the world:


----------



## gwen10

itshereitshereitshereitshereitshereitshere!  
iloveitiloveitiloveitiloveitiloveitiloveitiloveit!  

Only *slight* disappointment?  The packaging.  But I guess the lower prices make up for that.

I cannot believe how much smaller and lighter than the K2 this K3 is.

Off to read...


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

My new baby just arrived and she is perfect in every way!  I love the new page turning buttons and the wifi was very easy to connect to.  Everything works perfectly and I am thrilled with my purchase.  Now I need the perfect sleeve for it!


----------



## Tamster

Oregon Sal said:


> Got mine today! I know it's redundant but I am Happy, Happy, Happy!


Mine came today also..it is SO teeny...love it so far


----------



## BruceS

Got mine today as well.

Normally UPS delivers shipments to me between 2:00 and 3:00, but the K3 was delivered at 1:15 PM.


----------



## cc84

PraiseGod13, i love your post! That delivery emoticon is so appropriate 

I think Simba (my Kindle) is arriving tomorrow, my first ever one.


----------



## Geoffrey

Oncle Julien was waiting on my porch when got home from work and he's great.  I'm so stunned at the improved contrast for both the text and the screensavers.


----------



## PraiseGod13

cc84 said:


> PraiseGod13, i love your post! That delivery emoticon is so appropriate
> 
> I think Simba (my Kindle) is arriving tomorrow, my first ever one.


Oh how exciting for you! Especially your first Kindle ever. You are in for a treat! Try to clear your schedule as much as possible so you can have fun enjoying/getting to know your new, remarkable Kindle3. Keep us posted.... we're waiting for you to join in the fun!!


----------



## Cindy416

Geoffrey said:


> Oncle Julien was waiting on my porch when got home from work and he's great. I'm so stunned at the improved contrast for both the text and the screensavers.


Glad you finally got him! It's incredible that so much can be packed into such a small device. Enjoy!


----------



## DD

*She's HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

8/30/2010 1:13:00 PM DELIVERED BEL AIR, MD US

I never expected it so early. Even the early run here usually doesn't get to me until 2:30. I was sitting in my chair with my laptop on my lap. I heard the doorbell. I started yelling, "OMG, OMG, OMG!". I couldn't get out of the chair fast enough. My husband had just gone upstairs to his office which is in the front of the house with a big window. He yells, "It's a UPS truck. Here it is! Don't hurt yourself."









We should take our act on the road!










She's plugged in and charging. Hooked to my Wi-Fi without a problem. She's beautiful!!!! Slim and sleek and so light.

I'm so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'll report back later with my impressions!


----------



## derek alvah

Man it feels good to *FINALLY* be able to join in on this thread. Got it today and it is up and running with no problems. Thought I had an issue with the 5 way button,but that turned out to be user error. I am loving this little sucker. Well worth the wait.


----------



## Lisa M.

Mine came today and I have been busily working on it since. I just finished editing metadata for my many series' (Nora Roberts/JD Robb I am talking to YOU!!!)


----------



## lynninva

PraiseGod13 said:


> Well... I'll re-create my post here also.... this was my:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TH POST ON KINDLEBOARDS!
> 
> And, here is what happened to me at 2:*13* this afternoon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see... I had my UPS driver a little worried but that's okay. My fellow KindleBoarders understand! I'm absolutely loving my K3 so far. Having a little trouble getting some of my books to index... but connecting to our home Wi-Fi was a cinch! I'm graduating from a K1 so there are just no words to even express how much better the K3 is! I couldn't be happier!
> And for all of my fellow first wave orderers who have received their K3s today.... both here in the U.S. and around the world:





DD said:


> She's plugged in and charging. Hooked to my Wi-Fi without a problem. She's beautiful!!!! Slim and sleek and so light.
> 
> I'm so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'll report back later with my impressions!


Congratulations to everyone receiving Kindles this week. I especially appreciate the positive attitudes & the encouragement that the two of you have offered to everyone patiently waiting until this week for their deliveries.

PG - Congratulations on your 1000th post. What a fantastic way to hit such a milestone!

DD,
You need to rest up now so that you can get that early start in the morning. Remember this excitement when the alarm clock goes off extra early tomorrow for your delayed trip.


----------



## Julia

Ordered Aug 1st in the first wave and it just got here! Charging now and so happy!


----------



## Jesslyn

From my blog.

My 1st day with the Kindle 3.
-------
Well, it was a few days late, but I finally got my Kindle today.  As I knew I would be, I love the updated screen, the new button placement and smaller form factor.  Looking at the Kindle 2 and Kindle 3 side-by-side shows off my new Kindle to advantage.

There are a plethora of positive reviews, comparison videos and comparison reviews out there so I won’t go into any of those details.  You can google for those, or if you want a really thorough video comparison, Len Edgerly of The Kindle Chronicles has a great one.  Unfortunately, I am going to talk about the features that I don’t feel are an improvement, and a couple of items that I think should be changed right away.

Number Keys

At first, I was resigned to accessing numbers via the SYM key.  It would be a little inconvenient, but I was willing to overlook it to have the smaller size. Not any longer.  The lack of a row for the numbers means that if you plan on storing more than a couple of pages of content, you are almost forced to use collections and it is an example of bad design.

Example:

On the Kindle 2, if you have a lot of pages, you can use the number keys to enter the number, and click to go to that page.

On the Kindle 3, you have to enter a letter, click the DEL key to remove it and then use the SYM key to enter the page number.  If Amazon has a UI expert, that one definitely slipped thru the cracks, but I’m pretty sure this can be solved with a software update adding the Go To item to the Home menu.

Wi-Fi/3G

There is no way to turn either off separate from the other.  Turning off wireless means both get turned off.  This is a pretty minor issue, but without an explanation of how/when 3G and/or Wi-Fi are accessed by the device, I’m left wondering how either setting on is affecting battery life.

Headphone/Speaker jack

Why, oh why is this on the bottom of the device?  If my device is on a stand or in my lap, that means that I’m going to have to bend the cord at an angle that will eventually break the wire.  It belongs back on the top or even on the side of the Kindle.

Volume bar

See above reaction.  This too should be moved back to the side of the device or up on top.  My vote is the side, but I’ll be happy with either.

——————————

Okay–done with the griping.  On to the things that I love.

Font Settings

Yay for the sans serif font!  I won’t need to use the font hack any longer. Unfortunately, it doesn’t work for those awful topaz formatted books, but we can’t have everything.

Weight

I know that some of the reviews stated that you can’t tell the difference in weight between the Kindle 2 and Kindle 3, but I can.  And I know that anyone with weight sensitive hands and/or wrists will appreciate the marked (to me, anyway) difference in weight.

Top Bar

When you 0pen a book, you can see the Title, Time and wireless status on the top bar, but as soon as you turn the page, they disappear to make more room for the text of the book.  At first, I didn’t like it , but as I’ve been reading, I appreciate the extra text. I wish it worked the same on waking the device up.  If you read more than one book at a time, you won’t know (without skimming the page) which book you are in.

Contrast

This has been said over and over, but it is so improved that it can’t be overstated.  The Kindle 3 screen is very crisp; I can’t get over how good it looks.

All in all, I am very happy and satisfied with the Kindle 3.  Amazon did a lot of small improvements that really add up to a big improvement overall.  Well that’s it for me, its back to reading on Mr. Slate.  He’s naked now, but I’m expecting the Amazon cover tomorrow.


----------



## BruceS

Jesslyn said:


> Number Keys
> 
> At first, I was resigned to accessing numbers via the SYM key. It would be a little inconvenient, but I was willing to overlook it to have the smaller size. Not any longer. The lack of a row for the numbers means that if you plan on storing more than a couple of pages of content, you are almost forced to use collections and it is an example of bad design.
> 
> Example:
> 
> On the Kindle 2, if you have a lot of pages, you can use the number keys to enter the number, and click to go to that page.
> 
> On the Kindle 3, you have to enter a letter, click the DEL key to remove it and then use the SYM key to enter the page number. If Amazon has a UI expert, that one definitely slipped thru the cracks, but I'm pretty sure this can be solved with a software update adding the Go To item to the Home menu.


I don't know about using select, but you can still use Alt along with the top row of letters to enter a number.

The only differences between the K3 and the K2 are:

1. The keys are enough smaller that both a letter and digit are not shown on the keys

2. You can also enter numbers after using the SYM key to bring up a menu and you don't have to press the SYM key again to re-open the menu after each character you select from it.

If you want to the first one, I suspect you could have a skin created where the corresponding digit is shown above each of the letters to make it easier.

I find it easier to use the second one, since my fingers are big enough that pressing the Alt letter combination is not easy for me.


----------



## tnt

Got mine today.  I was a little disappointed with the box... gee, couldn't they put the old "Once upon a time" on the pull tab like they did with the Kindle 1?  It was a little thing but it added to the unboxing.

Ah, well.  Why worry about the box?  It's what's inside that counts.

I'm really liking the K3.  The change in contrast between my K1 really is noticeable. That may be the most important thing.

It connected to my Wi-Fi easily.  This afternoon, I took it to the laundromat... no Wi-Fi there, and I liked that it switched to 3G without bothering me with a screen that said it was doing so.  As soon as I got home, it was back to the Wi-Fi.

It works very well in bright sunlight.

All in all, I'm really happy.


----------



## Julia

I just tried out the new web browser and it's great! So much better than the K2.


----------



## Jasonmh

So after using the new K3 for 5 days, I love it.  I have to admit, I don't understand what they were thinking putting all the controls and ports on the bottom.  Multiple times I have bumped the power button while reading and turned on the screensaver, which never used to happen with the K2.  That will take some getting used to.
Overall I think it is an impressive improvement over the K2.


----------



## Dan

Still loving it almost 5 days in!!!  I was able to enable another person, a friend of mine who is from CT, in fact I'll be buying her a K3 for her birthday as well as a Borsa Bella bag.


----------



## Shawna

Got mine today.  Here are my thoughts so far:

- LOVE the Wi Fi.  I didn't realize how slow my 3G was until I hooked up to WiFi - so amazing!!

- The screen contrast is very noticable and a big improvement over my K2.  I was in the first wave of K2 releases and I think the K2 screen improved (have friends who got one almost a year after me and their contrast was much better than mine) over time.  But, compared with mine - wonderful!

- I love the extra page space.  The top bar disappears when you're in a book and there is less wasted space on the bottom of the screen.

- The new button placement has been fairly intuitive to me.  No problems so far and I really like the page turn buttons - easy to hold with one hand and turn pages.

- Love the graphite color - can't wait to get my new cover to personalize it though.  I don't know if I'll skin it or not - not really thinking about it right now.

- The smaller size is great, feels much more compact than my K2.

- The only problem I've had was trying out the web browser and it froze and I had to turn it off to get it going again.  Makes me nervous to try it again.  But, didn't sour my 1st evening with it.

Those are my initial thoughts.  I'm exceedingly happy with my K3 (Wally).  Can't wait to get to more reading!


----------



## blackdog

Got mine yesterday. Can't believe how fast Amazon delivered my K3, considering I ordered on August 4.
The OOB experience was really good. I think I've logged 2 hours reading last night and it was just fantastic.
And I'm reading without my glasses!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Jesslyn said:


> Number Keys
> 
> At first, I was resigned to accessing numbers via the SYM key. It would be a little inconvenient, but I was willing to overlook it to have the smaller size. Not any longer. The lack of a row for the numbers means that if you plan on storing more than a couple of pages of content, you are almost forced to use collections and it is an example of bad design.
> 
> Example:
> 
> On the Kindle 2, if you have a lot of pages, you can use the number keys to enter the number, and click to go to that page.
> 
> On the Kindle 3, you have to enter a letter, click the DEL key to remove it and then use the SYM key to enter the page number. If Amazon has a UI expert, that one definitely slipped thru the cracks, but I'm pretty sure this can be solved with a software update adding the Go To item to the Home menu.


On the K3, if you have more than 1 page use <alt> and the appropriate letter from the top row. You can even hold down alt and hit two in quick succession to get to a page higher than 9. It's true that the keys don't have the numbers showing, but it's pretty easy to learn them. When you do the <alt> trick an oval pops up that says "click to go to page xx". . . .so it is one more step, but not too difficult, I think.



> Wi-Fi/3G
> 
> There is no way to turn either off separate from the other. Turning off wireless means both get turned off. This is a pretty minor issue, but without an explanation of how/when 3G and/or Wi-Fi are accessed by the device, I'm left wondering how either setting on is affecting battery life.


According to the User's guide, the Kindle will use WiFi if there is an access point available. So that's the default. It will only use 3G if there is no WiFi available. This makes sense from a financial standpoint as the less Kindleers use WiFi, the less Amazon has to pay ATT for the service. In general, leaving the wireless on will use the battery faster as it keeps pinging for a connection. The weaker the signal, the harder it has to work to stay connected, so that's probably going to drain the battery faster. If you have a pretty strong signal at home, you'll likely not have any trouble. But I'd still suggest keeping it off if you're not actively using it. . . .especially if you're out and about 'cause it'll keep trying to find a WiFi signal AND stay connected to 3G as well. . . .


> Top Bar
> 
> When you 0pen a book, you can see the Title, Time and wireless status on the top bar, but as soon as you turn the page, they disappear to make more room for the text of the book. At first, I didn't like it , but as I've been reading, I appreciate the extra text. I wish it worked the same on waking the device up. If you read more than one book at a time, you won't know (without skimming the page) which book you are in.


When you press menu while in a book the title bar displays with the book title, the time, and the battery level.


----------



## derek alvah

After 1 day I'm still loving it.The missing number buttons don't bother me since I rarely use them.I keep running my finger across the top of the k3 when I want to put it to sleep though,but I'll get used to the new button placement.The buttons being so small...not really a problem,but will have to get used to one handed reading with one handed page turns when reading nekkid.Almost feels like I'll drop it.The rubber-like back was a good idea and if I skin it that'll help make it a little more grippy I think.

Kinda...meh...when it comes to the amazon cover.It'll do until I find something else.


----------



## auntmarge

Haven't done more than charge it and put it away until tomorrow when the cover arrives, but geez, it's tiny! Of course, I've gotten used to reading on my DXG, but I keep thinking, "that screen _can't_ be 6" diagonally". (I'm sure it is....). I'll be very happy to have a pocketbook-size Kindle again, but I'm feeling awfully selfish for having 2 Kindles all to myself (not selfish enough to send it back, though).


----------



## cc84

Mine came today! Kind of had the excitement ruined by some not so good blood test results and now have to go into hospital for a few days tomorrow but i can at least take my Kindle with me now!

I've played about on it for just over an hour now and ordered two books to cheer me up  It was so fast! Connecting to wi-fi was so simple. So far everything is great and i made my first collection for my 2 books i downloaded, they are girly chick-lit and my collection is called "fluffy stuffy" lol.

I'm really loving everything so far.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

cc84 said:


> Mine came today! Kind of had the excitement ruined by some not so good blood test results and now have to go into hospital for a few days tomorrow but i can at least take my Kindle with me now!


I'm sorry to hear about your blood work, but at least you might get some quality time with your K3!


----------



## southerntype

Mine came yesterday, and I was so excited that I didn't get a chance to post my initial reactions.

It came between 5:30 and 8:00pm when I was out of my house, so I didn't get the chance to give the UPS man a big sloppy kiss. I immediately took it out and plugged it in, but I had to take the doggie to Petsmart for some food. (I take her every time, and I buy a 50 lb bag of food every time, and I think, "Why did I bring this insane dog with me when I knew I was going to have to carry a 50 lb bag of food," every time.)

Came home and started playing. Here's what I think, as a first-time Kindler.

1. It is TINY. Or rather, tiny. I think this is a good thing, because it feels more like a paperback and less like a tablet.

2. It has some heft to it, even though it's so small. I thought it was going to be a featherweight, but I could definitely feel it in my hands. Again, this is a good thing, because I'll be less likely to drop it. I hope.

3. Web browsing is very cool. I didn't even know that that was a possibility until about a month ago. It loads the page pretty quickly, but it spends close to 30 seconds thinking about putting the magnifying box on the page. Still, it's free and it's cool. Article mode is awesome and very effective. I tried it on a pretty obscure website and it worked fine.

4. Didn't notice a smell at all. Not even a new electronic smell.

5. My content loaded fast, but I only have about 80 things on there.

6. It really is like reading a book. I'm pretty amazed.

7. Probably my favorite thing about it is the ease with which I can read in bed. I'm most comfortable on my side, especially when it's cold, so I lie on my side to read in bed. A paper book requires some serious forearm muscles to sustain reading like that for any extended time. The Kindle lies on its side perfectly, and I can read for much longer.

8. I don't know that I'm reading faster on it. Yesterday afternoon I read Elie Wiesel's _Night_, and I don't know if I would have done it faster on the Kindle or not. The fact that there is much less text per page makes me think that I'm reading slower, but I think that's just because as I'm reading I keep getting distracted by how excited I am that I'm actually reading on my Kindle! Finally!

9. Had some ghosting issues, but refreshed the screen and that was the end of that.

10. Text to speech is much better than I thought it would be. I could actually listen to that sometimes.

11. I bought a cheap Kindle 2 case that is like an envelope, and it works great so far.

12. Love the dictionary. In recent years I've gotten too lazy to get up and get the dictionary when reading, so I've passed lots of words by with only a contextual hint as to their meanings. Now I can look things up in a jiffy. Win.

Overall, I just love it. It's everything I thought it would be and more. It's a smart cookie, and I'm honestly impressed.

I hope you all like yours as much as I like mine.

ST


----------



## Anne

cc84 said:


> Mine came today! Kind of had the excitement ruined by some not so good blood test results and now have to go into hospital for a few days tomorrow but i can at least take my Kindle with me now!
> 
> I've played about on it for just over an hour now and ordered two books to cheer me up  It was so fast! Connecting to wi-fi was so simple. So far everything is great and i made my first collection for my 2 books i downloaded, they are girly chick-lit and my collection is called "fluffy stuffy" lol.
> 
> I'm really loving everything so far.


I am sorry you have to go into the hospital for a few days. I am happy you have your K3 to help pass the time.


----------



## cc84

You sound so happy southerntype! It is a pretty great thing. I now understand why it's so popular and people were excited to get it. 

And thanks guys for the well wishes, and yes, while those awful doctors are sticking needles in me i shall read my Kindle lol! He is currently next to me with Jules Verne. The way he is positioned in his photo makes it look like he's watching what i type on the screen here, quite freaky! lol


----------



## dimples

My Kindle baby FINALLY arrived. She was shipped on the 27th and now she's finally in my hands. So tiny, so beautiful... I am happy


----------



## LisaW.

My K2 just showed up 90 minutes ago... and so far I'm loving it!!!

I'm astounded by the clarity/contrast of the text. I knew it was supposed to be better, but I've read reviews from some people saying that while it was better, it wasn't a huge difference (or at least not the 50% better that amazon claims). But my K3 definitely lives up to amazon claim.


----------



## PraiseGod13

After having my K3 for two days now... I have to say that having the K3 is like getting a hug from your favorite books.....


----------



## KimberlyinMN

PraiseGod13 said:


> After having my K3 for two days now... I have to say that having the K3 is like getting a hug from your favorite books...


I love this!!


----------



## derek alvah

PraiseGod13 said:


> After having my K3 for two days now... I have to say that having the K3 is like getting a hug from your favorite books.....


That is great. Love it.


----------



## Anne

PraiseGod13 said:


> After having my K3 for two days now... I have to say that having the K3 is like getting a hug from your favorite books.....


I love this where did you find it?


----------



## Cindy416

PraiseGod13 said:


> After having my K3 for two days now... I have to say that having the K3 is like getting a hug from your favorite books.....


I love it, too!


----------



## amafan

Great hug picture.  Where did you get it?


----------



## billc

Hi, Wish I had a good hug picture--but I am feeling hugged right now. Kindle was just delivered(a day late by UPS). Charging fully before loading lots of books. The YiFi was very easy to set up!
I'm a happy Kindler!!!!

Bill


----------



## PraiseGod13

There are tons of sites with emoticons for free but I'm a bit of a 'fraidy cat and don't trust unknown sites. So, thanks to DD..... I found these on photobucket. There is a tab on photobucket that's called "Find Stuff" and then you just do a search. I think I found this one under animated hug if I remember right. I just love it!! Glad you do too!
Kongrats billc! I know you'll love yours too!


----------



## Joyce

Finally...it's here. Received the notice that the K3 I ordered on 7/29 @ 6AM was shipped on 8/25 with expected delivery on 8/30.

One day later (26th) it was scanned into the FedEx Smart Post location at 11:42 PM (only 70 miles from my house - arrrggghhhhhh)...then it sat there...and sat there...and sat there...and finally after calling CS about 9 PM the night of the 30th - they basically said "hang in there another day or two"..._finally_ - it departed the Smart Post location - scanned out at 4 AM.

It arrived in town at 11:04 AM yesterday. The text message that it was "out on the carrier vehicle" came at 1:38 PM this afternoon.

Raced home tonight and plugged it in - only took about an hour and a half to fully charge. ~grin~

Now I've got to get to the business of turning the K2 over to DH...


----------



## Monica of NY

PraiseGod13 said:


> After having my K3 for two days now... I have to say that having the K3 is like getting a hug from your favorite books.....


Best picture of a hug I've seen!


----------



## Ponzy

Received my first Kindle, a K3, a few days ago. Just love the technology but am having a little trouble finding a comfortable, natural way to hold it without accidentally pressing buttons. I haven't seen this mentioned before so guess it is an individual problem. Waiting for the Kindle I have been using Kindle for PC on a 10" netbook, and of course that was so easy to use, sitting on the lap with the lid up, hands free.

No doubt in time I will get used to this... 

Max
ps: I am trying the Kindle cover, folded back, and that is easier, although the weight penalty of a book is back...


----------



## MAGreen

They're here! I am sooo excited! After being delayed 3 days by the typhoon (which missed us anyway) my lovely new toys are finally here. I have decided that they need skins, I found myself washing my hands 6 times and then wiping off the Kindles to make sure there were no skin oils to smudge it up. I still don't know which I like better, white or graphite, but they have been named: Athena is the graphite and Avalon is the white. So, now we are on typhoon watch again, and I am kind of hoping this one hits...so I have an excuse to not go anywhere and just curl up and read! 
So far, I love the screen! The contrast is amazing! When I got them, they had a plastic sheet over the screen and I thought it had a print on it...but then I pulled it off and realized that was on the screen! They were on, in sleep mode, and so crisp, I was amazed! I love the boy under the tree! Makes me think of Shel Silverstein's "The Giving Tree". 
Well, I am off to cuddle my new toys and decided which to keep...and which to also keep


----------



## DD

PG13,

That's a great hug gif. How did I miss that one?  

@Nicolas, I'm so happy that you finally got your K3!

Posting this from my Blackberry so I can't quote. Comcast keeps knocking me offline tonight. It's been happening a lot lately.  Seriously have to look into Fios which recently came through our neighborhood.


----------



## AmandasPanda

Received my K3 on monday afternoon.
Now i thought i loved my K2 like nothing else in the world... now that i have my K3 i realise I had no idea what real love was until now!!

The page turning buttons are soooo much nicer! Took me a little while to acclimatise to the new layout of power switch, menu button etc etc.  When i went to turn off the kindle my hand would automatically reach for the top of the kindle!!  Didn't take too long to break that habit though.

Its so much sleeker and slimmer and pretty!
I keep telling my husband that he wouldn't want to make me choose between him and my kindle as he wont like my answer haha


----------



## MAGreen

Ok, so the text is much clearer, I can actually connect wirelessly (I am upgrading from a K1), and the page turns and processing is so much faster! I love it!


----------



## Rebekah

Mine arrived yesterday.  

Started downloading my unread books (about 90) in batches of ten last night.  I'm almost done and then I'll give her a full charge.  Like the contrast so far!  I've got her in a pink Amazon cover (no light).  My mom is flying home from a visit on Saturday and I'm hoping to send her home with a new-to-her gift (my K2).


----------



## Kathy

Well, I've had mine for almost a week and I'm still in love with it. I love the quiet page turn and the crisper text. Downloading books to it has been super fast and I've had no indexing issues. I wanted my groups to be by Author name, I know not very imaginative, so I sent the books by an author to my K3. I created the group, did the select all on this page and I was done. Loved it. I really have don't have anything negative about it and I'm glad I did the upgrade (so is my niece).


----------



## Omega Point

Got mine Today. Definite contrast improvement and I like the new fonts and line spacing options. I haven't been able to connect via WiFi because it won't accept the password (could be typo) and witht he 3G working I cannot see the point of trying all 40 characters in again. The 3G also seems faster on the K3, but that might be because it doesn't use AT&T Roaming but Vodafone UK.


K3 vs K2 - The Passage Cover Comparison by OmegaPoint, on Flickr

The Kindle 2 in the above picture now belongs to my dad, well it will after he has paid me for it (K2, cover and Mighty Bright light).

EDIT: Got WiFi working now.


----------



## NeroAZ

Mine came today!!!!!!!

It's currently plugged in and charging.

my initial impression is this thing is tiny!!!  i love it.

I was able to connect to my wifi network quickly and get it all set up and ready to read when done charging,


----------



## Feste

Just arrived, sitting on charger.

Like the post above...Wow! Small. And weightless.

Got wifi setup with no trouble(wpa2 TKIP+AES 20+ alphanumeric characters)

Definitely going to get a cover now that I have held it but so many choices...


----------



## Edge

I loved my K2.

Then I got the K3.

OMG. The screen, the screen, the screen. The letters feel as if they pop off the page and it is SOOOOO much easier to read now.

The screen!!!!

IT'S AMAZING!!!

(the other stuff is cool too, but did I mention the screen?!?!?!)


----------



## Jen

I didn't get one, but my co-worker got hers yesterday.  Am I crazy if I say I think it's too small?  
For some reason I thought someone said it was sharper than the DXG, it's about the same.  But WOW - so small!!


----------



## luvmy4brats

I've spent the last two days transferring and organizing all of my books (including editing metadata in calibre) I think little Quinn is all set up now and ready for me to really start playing with. 

So far, the only thing I'm not crazy about is the buttons being on the bottom... But I'm sure I'll get used to them eventually.


----------



## Kathy

luvmy4brats said:


> I've spent the last two days transferring and organizing all of my books (including editing metadata in calibre) I think little Quinn is all set up now and ready for me to really start playing with.
> 
> So far, the only thing I'm not crazy about is the buttons being on the bottom... But I'm sure I'll get used to them eventually.


It takes a while, but yes you will get used to it. I don't even notice anymore.


----------

